# Premier League 2016-17



## bidderman1969

so, after an eventful 2015-16 Premier League season, its congratulations to Leicester for their very first Premier League crown!

and as the pre seasons friendlies are under way, what do you think your team has in store for you?

who do you hope to sign?

what do you make of your signings so far?

and above all else, make your predictions now, who will win the Premier League this time?

in fact, who's feeling really brave, who wants to predict the top 4/5/6?

discuss!


----------



## Spike85

United to Win the league 

Happy with the signings so far. In all honesty I hope they don't pay 100m for pogba. He's quality but no ones worth that amount. 

I don't think Leicester will do as good this year but a top 10 finish should be easy enough for them.


----------



## bidderman1969

how often do you see the smaller team do really well, then fall away the following year though?

hope it doesn't happen to them though, be good seeing them in CL games too

£100m for Pogba is obscene tbh

My team, Liverpool, could be an interesting season, buying in who he wants now, hoping we manage to get rid of Ballotelli though


----------



## Soul boy 68

I think Liverpool will do very well under Klopps first full season in charge, has already made some good signings with Matip, mane and with Danny Ings coming back to full fitness I think Liverpool can make top four, especially with no European competition Klopp can put all his eggs in one basket.


----------



## Spike85

Yeah telli was a bad signing from day one. You need the next Suarez 

I hope they do well in the champions league. Just not aswell in the league this year 

Looks like they have lost Kante to Chelsea


----------



## Soul boy 68

bidderman1969 said:


> how often do you see the smaller team do really well, then fall away the following year though?
> 
> hope it doesn't happen to them though, be good seeing them in CL games too
> 
> £100m for Pogba is obscene tbh
> 
> My team, Liverpool, could be an interesting season, buying in who he wants now, hoping we manage to get rid of Ballotelli though


Liverpool are my team too and Klopp has already told grab a telly to find a new club.


----------



## Clancy

City
United
Chelsea
Arsenal 

That's my predication for the season top 4 

Hopefully conte brings some good things to Chelsea, seems like a good bloke. Hazards getting back to where he should be which is a bonus


----------



## Kerr

I'd go for Man City, Chelsea, Man Utd then one from a few for 4th place. 

I've a feeling this will be Arsenal's year to fall out the top 4. 

Leicester will do well to stay in the top 8. Southampton can't keep having wholesale changes every year and keep the good form. 

I've a feeling we'll see more teams than ever struggling in Europe.


----------



## bidderman1969

Can't believe we sold Ibe to Bournemouth, also for £15m! I thought he was coming on well! Have a feeling that might come back to bite us on the ass


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Can't believe we sold Ibe to Bournemouth, also for £15m! I thought he was coming on well! Have a feeling that might come back to bite us on the ass


Oooh no. I'm glad to see the back of him in truth. Too similar to Sterling with bags of speed and no end product.

He'd beat 1 guy then try his luck again heading for the bye line and end up running it out for a goal kick. Every single game he did that.
Add into that his eagerness to shoot when a simple pass was on kind of ended his LFC career.

Klopp knew he wasn't his style of player and cut him from the squad after a few chances. BR thought he was magic.

15m for an average player is good money, but 35m+ for Mane is insane money despite his proven PL form.


----------



## nbray67

Best signing this season so far as got to be Mikhitaryan to Utd.

They needed that MF magic and he's a great fit.


----------



## A&J

nbray67 said:


> Best signing this season so far as got to be Mikhitaryan to Utd.
> 
> They needed that MF magic and he's a great fit.


He needs to perform first. Doesnt matter if he is a great player if he cant adapt to the team / new style of play etc.

Just remember what happened to Di maria.


----------



## Clancy

Kante to Chelsea, chuffed with that! Was brilliant for Leicester 

Haven't seen much of the striker we signed the other day, hopefully he's up to it


----------



## bidderman1969

Was reading about the latest friendly, seeing positives about various youngsters within the club, but will they develope? Or is Klopp just keeping the best players fresh for the start of the season? 

Like Ben woodburn? And Ryan Kent?


----------



## beetie

A&J said:


> He needs to perform first. Doesnt matter if he is a great player if he cant adapt to the team / new style of play etc.
> 
> Just remember what happened to Di maria.


Di Maria is quality. Unfortunately for him he got van gaal'd.

Money in football is ridiculous.75m for higuian, who's 28 pogba at 100 then 20 for his agent?????

Makes mane and kante cheap.


----------



## bidderman1969

gotta be a cap at some point surely?


----------



## bidderman1969

see we have acquired a few peeps


----------



## Ravinder

Rumour has it United are close to a £100 million deal to sign Pogba. The money is seriously getting ridiculous now. Reportedly, to earn 300k a week too. What's worse, is that he used to play for United and they let him go for nothing. I am a United fan but even I think this is nuts! I hope they don't sign him....certainly not for that kind of money anyway. United got rid of him for a reason. He's only coming back for the money.


----------



## Clancy

The money is just stupid now, all the other countries manage to keep their transfer market somewhat sensible compared to ours

Was it last year, something stupid like we spent more than double every other league combined 

All the foreign teams are laughing now we've had this TV deal though, they can just demand huge money as they know we have it


----------



## danwel

As a united fan it is good to be in for the best players in the world but 100 million for Pogba is ridiculous. He is a good player but not in the top 5 for me and not worth the money being touted around.

Kante to Chelsea is a good signing and i would have happily had him at United. Mahrez is another play who would be a good signing but leicester are trying to keep hold of him and it looks like they just might.

Puts in into perspective when city paid what is small money for Gundegon although injured i think he will prove to be a great signing


----------



## leecarey212

Is the pogba deal not done yet ? He was unreal for Juventus but pretty crap for France 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Yep, the money being touted about is bordering on the ridiculous.

Chelsea supposedly having a £50m+ bid being rejected for Lukaku!!
Another player sold on as surplus at a fee a whole lot less than what they are now prepared to repay for him.

£80-100m for Pogba though is stupid money. For that kind of money you want a 20+ goal scorer for your money, not a quality MF. 

Utd would be better off trying to tempt Ronaldo back with that kind of money.

For us, a decent LB wouldn't go a miss. 

Mane looking good in the friendlies so far though, runs and runs. Couthino saying he's too quick!!


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Yep, the money being touted about is bordering on the ridiculous.
> 
> Chelsea supposedly having a £50m+ bid being rejected for Lukaku!!
> Another player sold on as surplus at a fee a whole lot less than what they are now prepared to repay for him.
> 
> £80-100m for Pogba though is stupid money. For that kind of money you want a 20+ goal scorer for your money, not a quality MF.
> 
> Utd would be better off trying to tempt Ronaldo back with that kind of money.
> 
> For us, a decent LB wouldn't go a miss.
> 
> Mane looking good in the friendlies so far though, runs and runs. Couthino saying he's too quick!!


Lukaku is another player not worth the money being touted for him, 50m+ is ridiculous. This is a player that did absolutely nothing for his country at the Euros and in my opinion thinks he is better than he actually is. He is too one dimensional but that's just me.

Big fan of Ronaldo but not sure i would actually want him back at United as it would cost huge amounts of cash and if i had to choose i would rather Bale if we were taking a player from Real Madrid.

I see your lot are looking like getting rid of the "welsh pirlo" as Klopp doesn't quite fancy him


----------



## bidderman1969

£50m+ for Lukaku?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Jesus, if that's the case, we seriously undersold Suarez then! (Mind you, if a player wants to leave, there's not much you can do about it)


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Lukaku is another player not worth the money being touted for him, 50m+ is ridiculous. This is a player that did absolutely nothing for his country at the Euros and in my opinion thinks he is better than he actually is. He is too one dimensional but that's just me.
> 
> Big fan of Ronaldo but not sure i would actually want him back at United as it would cost huge amounts of cash and if i had to choose i would rather Bale if we were taking a player from Real Madrid.
> 
> *I see your lot are looking like getting rid of the "welsh pirlo" as Klopp doesn't quite fancy him*


He's already gone mate, £13m to Stoke. Good signing that for them. In the last year of his contract but I'd have given him another contract and possibly looked to sell Henderson. Grujic and Can look better than Henderson at the moment. Saying that, he did take time to get over his injury so he may come on again.


----------



## eibbor

Excited for the season. And as other United fans have said, I think that £100m is outrageous for pogba. Another top notch central defender is needed in my opinion.
Also I'm loving that we have Zlatan this year but I feel that even the club are portraying him around too much. All videos are 'watch zlatan train', 'watch zlatan speak' etc. He is a superstar but he is part of the team at the end of the day. 
More goals is what we need and the attacking players must surely bring that this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> He's already gone mate, £13m to Stoke. Good signing that for them. In the last year of his contract but I'd have given him another contract and possibly looked to sell Henderson. Grujic and Can look better than Henderson at the moment. Saying that, he did take time to get over his injury so he may come on again.


Ah right wasn't sure if he had left or not. He will do well there i reckon.


----------



## bidderman1969

Seems like the transfer market went a bit mental today then


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looked very sharp during the friendlies. Would actually fancy us to win the league this season if we get Mustafi (CB) which is supposedly done. Also a ST which supposedly we are. Happy with Rob Holding which I predict will be a very good player and of course Xhaka which goes without saying. Can't say any other team concerns me and look particularly special including MUFC/MCFC(wouldn't be surprised if Ibra does a Falcao).Would take Mahrez, but not at the cost of a ST which is imperative.


----------



## bidderman1969

This thread is surprisingly quieter than I thought it would be tbh, was looking to get a sky sports day pass today as a birthday treat, but seems now you have to have Sky or Nowtv, which I have neither, is there another way??????


----------



## Clancy

Dunno but if you know anyone with sky ask for their sky go login details, been living off it for years :lol:


----------



## Kerr

bidderman1969 said:


> This thread is surprisingly quieter than I thought it would be tbh, was looking to get a sky sports day pass today as a birthday treat, but seems now you have to have Sky or Nowtv, which I have neither, is there another way??????


If you've got an EE phone it tablet, you can get BT Sports free for 6 months. It only works on a sim enabled device.

If you're watching the Bournemouth v Man Utd you realise why people aren't getting excited. It's really slow and lacking in quality.

Shambolic errors for Man Utd's goal. The defender tried twice to gift the goal.


----------



## A&J

Oh thank god its half time...jeez what a boring game (bou:mun).


----------



## bidderman1969

Clancy said:


> Dunno but if you know anyone with sky ask for their sky go login details, been living off it for years :lol:


What details are you using?


----------



## Clancy

bidderman1969 said:


> What details are you using?


Would send you it but the account is full, can only have 4 devices linked to the sky go account

Know anyone with sky sports ?


----------



## bidderman1969

Fraid I don't, was looking at watching Nowtv but from what I see, u need to pay £9.99 then £6.99 for the day pass, well, I'm sure that's how I see it working


----------



## bidderman1969

trying to access sky on PS3 and pay there, but it won't let me sign in, FFS, getting ridiculous, may just go to the frigging pub instead now


----------



## Kerr

bidderman1969 said:


> trying to access sky on PS3 and pay there, but it won't let me sign in, FFS, getting ridiculous, may just go to the frigging pub instead now


You make that sound like a bad thing. :lol:

There is ways of streaming football. It's under question if it's illegal or not, but the mods(rightly) don't allow people to link streams.


----------



## bidderman1969

yeah i know, its just not a nice pub tbh, just wanna treat myself for today


----------



## bidderman1969

if i pay for a sky pass, here,

https://signup.nowtv.com/single?productId=SPORTS_PASS_DAY&returnUrl=http://watch.nowtv.com/sports

do i have to pay to use nowtv as well???????? seems as that is where i have to watch it?


----------



## bidderman1969

just want to ring sky now, but can't find a number!!!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Jesus! MORENO You D**K


----------



## bidderman1969

i got online, just in case you hadn't noticed, lol

good goal from Walcott, superb goal from Coutinho


----------



## Clancy

I think this is the year arsenal won't make champs league, haven't done enough to improve their squad as usual, still time but can't see any big signings 

Too many other top clubs playing really well I think it will be very tight for top positions this year


----------



## Clancy

Liverpool running rings round arsenal


----------



## bidderman1969

Brilliant goal


----------



## Kerr

There's already a lot of fed up Arsenal fans. This start won't help one little bit. 

They are in need of a few more players.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nah defo won't help. Same s...t different day/year. Felt sorry for our centre backs. We should have been able to ease in Holding rather than start him today against a good Liverpool attack. And the defence didn't get much protection in the second half. Not much makes sense to me about Arsenal these days.


----------



## Clancy

They need a few more players and a slight re think on tactics that haven't got them far enough in recent years. Same old story of not playing their strongest squad when needed

Tomorrow should be interesting, Chelsea looking better than we have in recent months and West ham playing very well. Hopefully a good game and conte gets off to a good start


----------



## Clancy

Just seen arsenal named mertesaker as their club captain, even though he's not due back for 6 months ?! Odd one


----------



## Wilco

Might just leave these here for now.:lol:


----------



## Kimo

United should win, if they don't there's something wrong and the lot need sacking


----------



## Soul boy 68

Liverpool look really good in attack and will cause a lot of teams problems this season, but the same old defensive frailties remain, Klopp desperately needs a left back as Moreno just can't defend.


----------



## Wilco

Kimo said:


> United should win, if they don't there's something wrong and the lot need sacking


What about the noisy neighbours? They've spent more than we have and have Pep as manager, surely they have to be favourites. We still have a lot of averageness' to get out of this squad yet. Rooney is holding us back too, was interesting on Sky yesterday that Redknapp and Souness think his times finally coming to an end.


----------



## Kimo

Maybe us Leicester boys will wake up and embarrass the lot again, who knows


----------



## Clancy

Yet again not killing a game when we are in complete dominance will bite us in the ass. Literally been the only team there for the majority


----------



## Clancy

Happy with that, completely dominated bar about 10 minutes. Definitely deserved to win so glad Costa scored a winner 

Stupid amount of yellow cards, think the ref set the tone on that too early. All in all pretty good though. Kante played great bar a shaking first 5 minutes, new striker looked good for the tiny bit of game he got. Lots of energy


----------



## Kerr

He missed one of the most obvious yellows. Costa should have been off for his tackle on Adrian.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah possibly, genuine attempt though so wasn't overly blatant. Was a fee1 challenges that looked like yellows and weren't fouls then a few that weren't fouls and got yellows. Ah well 

Liking this new argue thing and get booked, good to see refs actually doing it and not just saying they will


----------



## Ravinder

Good performance by United this evening over Southampton. Every player played their part well. Pogba had a decent debut. Zlatan was effective. I can see him getting a few goals for us this season. Good depth of squad and good options on the bench. Mata was subbed again. I hope Mourinho doesn't push him out. He was class tonight. I'm a big fan of his. I like Bailly a lot too. I think he will be a very important player for us over the coming years and perhaps future captain.


----------



## Wilco




----------



## Wilco

Ravinder said:


> Good performance by United this evening over Southampton. Every player played their part well. Pogba had a decent debut. Zlatan was effective. I can see him getting a few goals for us this season. Good depth of squad and good options on the bench. Mata was subbed again. I hope Mourinho doesn't push him out. He was class tonight. I'm a big fan of his. I like Bailly a lot too. I think he will be a very important player for us over the coming years and perhaps future captain.


After the first 5 minutes when he'd calmed down a bit Pogba looked fantastic. Just what we've been missing in midfield. Power,pace and physical presence and a good partnership with Fellaini too! If we can find a way to get Rooney out of the team and Mkhitaryan in at 10 we won't go far wrong imo.

You're right about Bailly too, very impressive so far and his pace is unreal, maybe a bit raw positionaly but that'll come in time. Smalling might have a job getting back in this backline. Its nice to actually enjoy watching us play again :doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969

Think we need to sign Hart………


----------



## eibbor

Very impressed with Bailly. The way morinho spoke about him I thought he would be slowly introduced to match play but he has took it in his stride. Young and fearless. Plus he has had dealings with ronaldo and messi etc so experienced enough with top players. Agree with above, proper buzzing before the games start these days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

That was better then any match played under Van Gaal. I like Bailly at all. I don't rate Smalling, sorry. Average at best and not consistent enough. I'd keep Blind and Bailly for now at the back. It seems to be working so far. Great to see Shaw back too. He also injects that bit of pace that we don't gave much of. I'm really excited about this season. I will need to try and get to some matches this season!


----------



## Kerr

Just catching up on the football now. 

Costa has scored the winning goal in the last two games. However in both games he should have been sent off before scoring.

Disappointing for both Arsenal and Leicester with only 1 point after 2 games. 

Hull are the best story so far.


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Think we need to sign Hart………


So he can replace the flop we gave a new 5yr contract to recently???

It's an effective CB/LB we crave at the moment.

Same old same old for us, beat a quality team like Arsenal then lose against Burnley, who on paper we SHOULD beat.

Mane missing doesn't help.

Hey ho, early doors yet. Still got a chance to be in the Top half of the table by the end of the season!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beetie

Yes Liverpool beat arsenal but they had 2 youngsters at the back in chambers and new signing holding??, They also played with no strikers and still scored 3 goals. So a 4_3 win wasn't that great was it?

Hull are doing great with so few players


----------



## nbray67

beetie said:


> Yes Liverpool beat arsenal but they had 2 youngsters at the back in chambers and new signing holding??, They also played with no strikers and still scored 3 goals. So a 4_3 win wasn't that great was it?
> 
> Hull are doing great with so few players


I never mentioned a 'great win'. 
We also played with no striker but scored 4.

Not sure what you're getting at there I must say.


----------



## danwel

i am trying not to get carried away as a Man Utd but there just looks to be the swagger and enjoyment back in the team and squad.


----------



## Clancy

United and city both looking strong at the minute, already looking like the tittle race is between them. Arsenal same as usual with not filling their required areas. Liverpool looking much better than recent times so would expect to see them right up there. Chelsea who knows, looking good so far but ain't holding my breath


----------



## beetie

nbray67 said:


> I never mentioned a 'great win'.
> We also played with no striker but scored 4.
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at there I must say.


Didn't say you did Just what you read in the press after that game and hear from other Liverpool fans.


----------



## nbray67

beetie said:


> Didn't say you did Just what you read in the press after that game and hear from other Liverpool fans.


Giddy LFC fans will always think we can win the League based on 1 result.

In the real world, we have a decent squad and a excellent manager so I think we will do ok in the League as we have no Euro games to contend with.

Time will tell. Man Utd though seem to be clicking rather well so far, unfortunately!!

I'd rather have Euro action though for us!


----------



## bidderman1969

First games are always hit and miss, unless you hit the ground running!

It's only 2 games so far ffs, lol


----------



## Kerr

I was hoping for the Leicester group in the Champions league draw.

We will have to do with Barcelona(yet again), Man City and Borussia Mönchengladbach. 

That's a tough draw for us.


----------



## Overdoser

I fancy Leicester to make it out their group.


----------



## Clancy

Middlesbrough v West Brom might actually be the most boring game I've ever seen


----------



## nbray67

Just watching the City/Hammers game.

City look very very slick indeed


----------



## Clancy

Good first half for city the rest of the game has been rubbish to watch. City disjointed and West ham have just been terrible all round 

While weekend of football on tv has been poor


----------



## nbray67

Joe Hart to Torino - never saw that coming - great addition to their squad that.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Joe Hart to Torino - never saw that coming - great addition to their squad that.


Was either that or Sunderland !! Might as well have a bit of sun and not be in a relegation battle


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Was either that or Sunderland !! Might as well have a bit of sun and not be in a relegation battle


True.


----------



## nbray67

Chelsea back in for David Luiz?


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Chelsea back in for David Luiz?


Can't be stupid enough to make the same mistake twice? :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> Can't be stupid enough to make the same mistake twice? :lol:


Sold him at the perfect time time, very slightly makes up for some of our horrendous buying in the last few years :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Looks like we have managed to reverse the best bit of business we've done :lol: round 2 of the loose cannon. Absolute liability can't see what contes plan is with this


----------



## bidderman1969

Transfer markets gone loopy


----------



## Clancy

Always smells fishy to me when clubs sell players and buy them back so soon, just seems odd like it's a deal already done in the first place


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Finally, bought what we needed. Solid defender in Mustafi, strong mf beast in Xhaka and what looks a good ST in Perez. A quick clinical forward who can play football. quite excited about this guy actually. Scored 17 goals for Deportivo who were struggling, so now with Ozil, Caz etc supplying him we could potentially start raining goals.

Anyway, let's see what this new crew can do.

COYG!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

It's already looking like a three horse race with the two Manchester clubs and Chelsea vying for the premier league title with Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs fighting for 4th, that's the way I see it already at this early stage of the season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wait. What? Really? After 3 games. Can't say I do.

P.S. Good luck to Jack @Bournemouth. Hope he fulfills his potential.

Lol Sissoko @30 mil. " Arsenal is in my heart". Good luck with that rotf


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Luiz returning is a backward step. Desperate signing imo. He's a liability. May work with a back 3 if that is what Conte's plan is ? Should have paid what Napoli wanted for Koulibaly.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Wait. What? Really? After 3 games. Can't say I do.
> 
> P.S. Good luck to Jack @Bournemouth. Hope he fulfills his potential.
> 
> Lol Sissoko @30 mil. " Arsenal is in my heart". Good luck with that rotf


I'm surprised that Spurs signed Sissoko. It's an area they are well covered in. They were a good attacking team last season, but now have signed a more defensive players.

Also surprised to see JW loaned out. If he's fit he'd be in the Arsenal team. If he's not fit he's a luxury that Bournemouth can't afford. I was reading he's only made 80 premier league appearance since he debut 8 years ago.


----------



## danwel

David Luiz back to Chelsea is an interesting one and can't work that out.

If Wilshere stays fit he will be a great signing for Bournemouth


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol Sissoko @30 mil. " Arsenal is in my heart". Good luck with that rotf


 I think we dodged a bullet there.

Just when you thought the Premiership couldn't surprise you any further ....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I'm surprised that Spurs signed Sissoko. It's an area they are well covered in. They were a good attacking team last season, but now have signed a more defensive players.
> 
> Also surprised to see JW loaned out. If he's fit he'd be in the Arsenal team. If he's not fit he's a luxury that Bournemouth can't afford. I was reading he's only made 80 premier league appearance since he debut 8 years ago.


Same. Ha Tottenham deemed £25m for
Wijnaldum (25) too much earlier in the 
window and then spend £30m on
Sissoko (27) at the last minute. Levy logic.

Yeah I didn't see the JW loan either mate. It's good for him and England etc but he's fully fit for once. kinda strange tbh. Yeah 90 min in 2 years i think . Shocking really.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> I think we dodged a bullet there.
> 
> Just when you thought the Premiership couldn't surprise you any further ....


I think you did too. 
Newcastle get almost £60 million
for a midfield that got them
relegated. Wijnaldum - Sissoko.

Unbelievable.


----------



## ncd

DJ X-Ray said:


> I think you did too.
> Newcastle get almost £60 million
> for a midfield that got them
> relegated. Wijnaldum - Sissoko.
> 
> Unbelievable.


They don't though. The Spurs deal for Sissoko is £6million a year for 5 years. So if Sissoko leaves before his contract finishes Spurs pay less. Levy logic.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ncd said:


> They don't though. The Spurs deal for Sissoko is £6million a year for 5 years. So if Sissoko leaves before his contract finishes Spurs pay less. Levy logic.


Erm, yes they do. He's signed a contract that keeps him at S**te Hart Lane until at least 2021 C.O.D. Newcastle get that amount no matter what. Sp*rs paid the full £30m and equalled their own transfer record.


----------



## ncd

DJ X-Ray said:


> Erm, yes they do. He's signed a contract that keeps him at S**te Hart Lane until at least 2021 C.O.D. Newcastle get that amount no matter what. Sp*rs paid the full £30m and equalled their own transfer record.


Eh? Nowadays players rarely stay for the full term of their contract, either the player leaves, or the club sells. Spurs did not pay the full £30million, several places have mentioned the terms of the payment, i.e. £6 million a year....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

ncd said:


> Eh? Nowadays players rarely stay for the full term of their contract, either the player leaves, or the club sells. Spurs did not pay the full £30million, several places have mentioned the terms of the payment, i.e. £6 million a year....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's actually common practice for clubs to pay for players in installments. It still means they pay the full fee even if the player leaves early.

It wouldn't make sense if Spurs paid £6m for this season, then sold him in the January transfer window and bagged a huge profit, would it?

It's only a couple of the poorer papers reporting that the deal means Spurs pay nothing if he leaves. I've got a feeling they've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Clancy

More often than not big money signings are in installments now, they club still has to pay the full price over the contract term irrelevant of when the player leaves the new club otherwise everyone would get ripped off 

Still can't believe we signed Luiz. Hope it works out but can't see it myself! Certainly don't need him in midfield we have that we'll covered, too big of a liability in defence


----------



## bidderman1969

So who do we think has made the best signing during this transfer window?


----------



## danwel

Bournemouth of wilshere can stay fit 

Man Utd with ibrahimavic


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> So who do we think has made the best signing during this transfer window?


Mane and Karius for us.

Zlatan for Utd

Nolito for City

Mustafi for Arsenal

Negredo for Boro

Wilshire for Bournemouth

Chadli for West Brom ( could be a decent signing for them)


----------



## Chris92VAG

Everton dodged a massive bullet with sissoko. 30m for that :doublesho :doublesho

I'm a newcastle fan, he's lazy, arrogant, selfish, has zero passion. He only ever played well against the top teams like Chelsea etc to put himself in the shop window, same as he did at the euros. Same for winauldum (how ever it's spelt) although he was just crap every game, top business by Newcastle getting crazy money for them and a top window all round for us


----------



## Clancy

Kante to Chelsea 

Nolito to city 

Mane to Liverpool

Zlatan to Utd 

I think they will be the biggest and most influential transfers of the window. Lots of other good signings across the league but not necessarily ones that will make a drastic impact as such


----------



## bigmac3161

Time will tell about sissoko Spurs where after him when he was 20 and where quoted 25million then. He's lost his way a bit but if poch gets him going there's a player in there. Everyone's 30 million now it's the new benchmark for standard transfers. Stones hardly played the last 1/2 of the season yet his value went up. New TV money means the markets gone mad again.


----------



## Kerr

The money paid by English teams is mental. There's hardly a single player where you'd say that is a fair price. 

Even the Championship teams are paying a lot of money too. 

It's out of control.


----------



## bigmac3161

Ross McCormack been sold twice in the championship for over 20 million quid and he's never played a minute in the epl crazy.


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> Ross McCormack been sold twice in the championship for over 20 million quid and he's never played a minute in the epl crazy.


He can't even get in our Scotland squad. It's hardly like we're full of world beaters. :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> The money paid by English teams is mental. There's hardly a single player where you'd say that is a fair price.
> 
> Even the Championship teams are paying a lot of money too.
> 
> It's out of control.


Whilst I do agree the money sounds outrageous, on the other hand football is the second biggest entertainment area in the world and makes an obscene amount of money. So it's not really surprising in terms of the total money in football


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> Whilst I do agree the money sounds outrageous, on the other hand football is the second biggest entertainment area in the world and makes an obscene amount of money. So it's not really surprising in terms of the total money in football


It doesn't really make any money for most. Your own team has debts of over £1.1 billion. That's more than 3x your annual turnover. The combined debt is said to be £2.4 billion for the league.

Rich owners and some financial cheating has helped balance the books for some clubs.

The Championship is probably in an even worse state given their debts in relation to turnover.


----------



## Clancy

I didn't say the clubs make the money, TV broadcasters make the most. I'm just saying that the total money involved in football as an entertainment is huge and the players prices reflect that


----------



## bidderman1969

What happened to the "financial fair play" thing, or whatever it was?


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> I didn't say the clubs make the money, TV broadcasters make the most. I'm just saying that the total money involved in football as an entertainment is huge and the players prices reflect that


It's the clubs that are spending the big money though. They are paying the wages and transfer fees.

Do the TV companies make anything? They've been accused of funding football through other parts of their business.

If they were making profit out of football, surely BBC and ITV would be bidding and winning the rights to show football to as many people as possible?

I'll copy over a post I made elsewhere to save me typing it again.

I've never understood why Sky pays so much for football rights. Nobody else can afford to pay remotely close to what they do, so why do they even bid silly amounts?

We've seen a couple of channels ITV2 Sport and Setanta try to enter the market and go bust quickly. BT sport have absolutely woeful viewing numbers and are coming under pressure for it. They've ruined European football.

Sky pay 83% More than the previous deal.

They now pay £1.392bn per season for 126 games. That works out at over £11m per game of football.

Man Utd are the most watched team. However their average viewers are still only 1.2m. So that's £9.16 per viewer per game on average for the most watched team. Other teams are only watched by a fraction of the people who tune in for Man Utd and their cost per viewer will be significantly higher.

Obviously they'll make some money back through advertising, but adverts aren't going to be that highly paid when there's not that many viewers.

I don't know how the numbers stack up, but it does appear to me that the football deal doesn't come close to paying for itself.

When you actually look at the cost of the games, it just doesn't make sense.

Other big sports don't have transfer fees.


----------



## cufc1111

bidderman1969 said:


> So who do we think has made the best signing during this transfer window?


Gueye for Everton at £7m looks a steal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ncd said:


> Eh? Nowadays players rarely stay for the full term of their contract, either the player leaves, or the club sells. Spurs did not pay the full £30million, several places have mentioned the terms of the payment, i.e. £6 million a year....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Whatever way you want to dress it up Sp*rs will be forking out £30m no matter the duration of his stay. Fact.

Actually, 
Sissoko and Sp*rs are a perfect
fit...they're both inconsistent, they're
both overrated and they both can't
stop talking about Arsenal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Best transfer signing? Lucas Perez 9. The next Suarez


----------



## bigmac3161

Funny nobody's mentioned the gunners but u constantly on about the spuds


----------



## GleemSpray

cufc1111 said:


> Gueye for Everton at £7m looks a steal.


Yeah, he slipped under everyone's radar somehow, maybe because Villa were having such a bad season ?

I am sure this will come back to haunt me, but here goes: Everton have the makings of a great squad now - a good mixture of experience and talented youngsters coming through.

Holgate has really impressed since he has had to take over from Stones; he is talented, intelligent and isn't afraid to get stuck in to a tackle …. another Barnsley boy, they breed em tough over there !!.


----------



## ncd

DJ X-Ray said:


> Whatever way you want to dress it up Sp*rs will be forking out £30m no matter the duration of his stay. Fact.
> 
> Actually,
> Sissoko and Sp*rs are a perfect
> fit...they're both inconsistent, they're
> both overrated and they both can't
> stop talking about Arsenal.


Oh the irony.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bigmac3161 said:


> Funny nobody's mentioned the gunners but u constantly on about the spuds


 Your post doesn't make sense.

But ... Shock horror! "Arsenal fan takes the p*** out of Sp*rs signing".

Who knew? tumbleweed:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ncd said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok, have a nice evening. You're boring me now.:wave:


----------



## ncd

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ok, have a nice evening. You're boring me now.:wave:


Why thanks. You to:wave:


----------



## Zetec-al

Great game the Manchester derby was good to watch


----------



## Zetec-al

Arsenal get lucky! Doubt they will finish inside top 4 this season


----------



## Kerr

Not seen any of the English football yet. I've got MOTD recording.


Watching the boxing. 

Sounds like Leicester are in for a fight.


----------



## Kerr

The new Man City keeper had a shocker by the looks of things. Not much to do, but made a mess of everything.

West Ham aren't quite the team of last season so far.

Leicester players look as if they are satisfied they won the league last year and aren't trying as hard this season.

I don't agree with Southampton's goal being called an OG. Granted that it hit Cech to go in, it was a free kick right into the danger area and it was that passage of play that made it go in.


----------



## Clancy

Only saw the Leicester game yesterday, they really struggled in that match. I know they are used to sitting back having no possession and just countering but it's like teams have worked out a way through now and its back firing a bit. 

I'm sure if they have a few good games the confidence boost will help and they'll play a lot better but yesterday was poor


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> The new Man City keeper had a shocker by the looks of things. Not much to do, but made a mess of everything.
> 
> West Ham aren't quite the team of last season so far.
> 
> Leicester players look as if they are satisfied they won the league last year and aren't trying as hard this season.
> 
> I don't agree with Southampton's goal being called an OG. Granted that it hit Cech to go in, it was a free kick right into the danger area and it was that passage of play that made it go in.


Yeah I agree, technically he had the last touch but it was due to their play. Quite a good save actually it was unlucky it came off him. We were pretty poor yesterday, few good spells and an amazing goal from Kos. Happy we didn't give up till the end though and got the pen (which was very soft)and took the 3 points.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> The new Man City keeper had a shocker by the looks of things. Not much to do, but made a mess of everything.
> 
> West Ham aren't quite the team of last season so far.
> 
> Leicester players look as if they are satisfied they won the league last year and aren't trying as hard this season.
> 
> I don't agree with Southampton's goal being called an OG. Granted that it hit Cech to go in, it was a free kick right into the danger area and it was that passage of play that made it go in.


Yeah Joe Hart must have been watching thinking, wtf?


----------



## Clancy

What on earth was cortouis doing...

Don't know how Swansea aren't down to 10 yet either 

All over them playing far better but yet again don't kill it off when we dominate and it's gonna cost us the game


----------



## Zetec-al

Good game of football tonight Sunderland vs Everton.

Both teams played well in the first half i think. Then Everton destroyed Sunderland in the second half. 

Good hatrick from lukaku.


----------



## GleemSpray

Zetec-al said:


> Good game of football tonight Sunderland vs Everton.
> 
> Both teams played well in the first half i think. Then Everton destroyed Sunderland in the second half.
> 
> Good hatrick from lukaku.


It wasn't a perfect performance, especially first half, but I do like the football that Everton have been playing so far this season.

It's got so much more structure and determination, compared to that terrible attempt at European style football that Roberto was trying to impose last season.

I am still shocked at how good Idrissa Gueye is! Didn't see that coming.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

34.4° in some parts of England and it sounds as if Manchester is on a different planet. The game is in doubt. 


Only one game to watch tonight anyway. :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> 34.4° in some parts on England and it sounds as if Manchester is on a different planet. The game is in doubt.
> 
> One one game to watch tonight anyway.


The rain here in Manchester was on a biblical level for a couple of hours, complete with sub-woofer surround sound thunder and lightning.

When you looked out the window, you saw a heavy white mist everywhere, which was simply a result of the intensity of the rain.

Flooding everywhere and the Tram system broke down....

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> The rain here in Manchester was on a biblical level for a couple of hours, complete with sub-woofer surround sound thunder and lightning.
> 
> When you looked out the window, you saw a heavy white mist everywhere, which was simply a result of the intensity of the rain.
> 
> Flooding everywhere and the Tram system broke down....
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I only wish that happened in Barcelona.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> I only wish that happened in Barcelona.


I watched the game, but not the post-match, yet.

Am expecting Brenda to say they were "_Oootstanding !_" and that they 
"_Controoled the game"_ ... LOL

Seriously tho, Barca were scarily good and they play with a frightening level of easy confidence in themselves....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wtf was Wenger thinking with that line up?
I'd take a 1-1 draw against psg away all day long, that's fine. We were s..t but looked good as soon as Alexis was pushed out wide and we had Xhaka in the middle. possibly could have even won if we started with that formation/players.
I don't believe we were lucky last night. We drew because Cavani's s..t


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah Joe Hart must have been watching thinking, wtf?


Dunno but i think Joe Hart had his own debut nightmare to worry about


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> I watched the game, but not the post-match, yet.
> 
> Am expecting Brenda to say they were "_Oootstanding !_" and that they
> "_Controoled the game"_ ... LOL
> 
> Seriously tho, Barca were scarily good and they play with a frightening level of easy confidence in themselves....


I'm realistic enough to say I fully expected to lose by a few goals. That just got a bit hurtful last night.

We aren't the first, and we won't be the last, team to get ripped to bits by Barcelona. It doesn't help when the defence and the keeper have bad games too.

They rested the big boys the weekend before and lost the game. There was going to a reaction and we were on the receiving end.

Man City next at Celtic Park. That won't be this bad.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pochettino : "Tottenham are the biggest club in England". http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/tottenham-biggest-club-england-proclaims-8838205 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

DJ X-Ray said:


> Pochettino : "Tottenham are the biggest club in England". http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/tottenham-biggest-club-england-proclaims-8838205 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clancy

Big game tonight, hopefully it's high paced end to end stuff. Very hard to call what's gonna happen


----------



## bidderman1969

Good result for us


----------



## Clancy

First half was shocking for us. Second half was better but not enough


----------



## kh904

Some of the passing and movement from the liverpool players was majestic!
Shame Origi didn't score that header as that would have capped off another great passing performance - great save from the keeper though.

I'm just not convinced we can kill off games though.
We need to have at least a 3 goal cushion to relax watching us play.

I do think we'll drop points against Hull though - that will be typical of us.


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool were impressive in the first half. Some goal to win the game. Chelsea are still missing something. 

Watching MOTM now. West Ham again. It's a concerning slump.

Man City look good. Amazing the transformation in Sterling. He's gone from written off back to the exciting player we watched under Rodgers.


----------



## kh904

Kerr said:


> Liverpool were impressive in the first half. Some goal to win the game. Chelsea are still missing something.
> 
> Watching MOTM now. West Ham again. It's a concerning slump.
> 
> Man City look good. Amazing the transformation in Sterling. He's gone from written off back to the exciting player we watched under Rodgers.


I agree, with all all your points.

It is far too early to tell who is going to finish where in the league at the moment.
A lot Arsenal fans where near suicidal after the Liverpool game, but now look at them.
Man City have had a relatively nice run in, so I wouldn't read too much into their position. They were strong at the beginning of last season but fell away, but Pep won't let them slip too much.
I'm not convinced with Man Utd - Zlatan is class but it's more about individuals than the overall team. Mystique from Jose is gone after last season.
Chelsea have left if late in a few games to score and also don't look to convincing.

I don't know what's happened to West Ham - maybe the stadium move has effected them in some way?

It's a very open league which is great for the neutral.


----------



## Kerr

kh904 said:


> I agree, with all all your points.
> 
> It is far too early to tell who is going to finish where in the league at the moment.
> A lot Arsenal fans where near suicidal after the Liverpool game, but now look at them.
> Man City have had a relatively nice run in, so I wouldn't read too much into their position. They were strong at the beginning of last season but fell away, but Pep won't let them slip too much.
> I'm not convinced with Man Utd - Zlatan is class but it's more about individuals than the overall team. Mystique from Jose is gone after last season.
> Chelsea have left if late in a few games to score and also don't look to convincing.
> 
> I don't know what's happened to West Ham - maybe the stadium move has effected them in some way?
> 
> It's a very open league which is great for the neutral.


Man Utd looked far from convincing again today. Watford were the better team and deserved to win.

I'm not sure that Man Utd is a happy camp under Mourinho. He's always been an instant impact manager before losing his way. It doesn't look as if he's got the team on his side from the off this time.

Martial doesn't look interested at all this season when I've seen him. The rest of the team aren't much better and they look really slow.

I said that I wanted to see Pogba in the Premier league to see him more often. My impressions of him before was he drifted in and out of games too easily at Juventus and with France. He just looks the same in a Utd shirt that I've seen elsewhere. He's coming under pressure already.


----------



## bigmac3161

Jose the not so special anymore 1. Don't get me started on Pogba said before he a decent player but no more. Rooney playing just cause he's Rooney and Martial looking like someone who as the rumours where wanted to leave during the summer. Smalling can't defend and Valencia's never been a fullback apart from that all rosey 
Tony pulis back to stoke shortly. Bet Stoke fans wouldn't mind his boring football now. Be careful what u wish for charlton athletic all over again.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rooney ����
Pogba����
Depay����
Felatio ����
Mourinho ��������
He's just playing old football in this era. Looks like his dead style is in decline.
Lol Pogba. No goals-no assists.What has he done apart from 4 new haircuts? 
Well done to Watford.


----------



## danwel

Shocking !!! God knows what's going on at United as they looked good before now not so much. 

I like Pogba but said he wasn't worth the money but he's just trying too hard. Still to early to tell anything but hopefully united will turn it around


----------



## A&J

God the horror at MUFC :wall:

Some first team players were just garbage through the entire game:

- Rooney can not stop the ball, keep the ball for more than 2sec, pass the ball, just god awful...Mata should replace him instead of Valencia and play no.10. For 300.000 pound a week...nah wont even go there.

- Rashford is good as a substitute but cant play if given full 90mins. Still scored :thumb:

- Felaini the elbow boy. Can not see past the hair. No technique or sense of play or what to do. 

- Pogba. I think he played well in CM. He did tackle, retrieve the ball, tried a few shots, hit the post, passed OK and did not lose the ball unlike Rooney :wall: A lot of fouls were made on him and he lost it at the end. He is good but is worth max 15mil...still has to prove himself in Premier League.

To be fair the ref let it play rough and a lot of fouls committed by Watford were not given to United (first goal in mind). They came back but could not create a single chance again.

Well done Watford. They wanted to win and got it at the end. As for United. A big talk is needed as to who really wants to play football for glory and who 
for money because this is just silly.


----------



## danwel

Let's not get too carried away. 2 weeks ago they were best thing since sliced bread and gonna win the league. Yes they list it Watford which is a team we should be beating BT theylll be in the mix all season.

Deffo agree that Mata should be installed at 10 as he's intouchable playing that role


----------



## A&J

That is true danwel...they started surprisingly well.

In guess they will still eed some time as there is still room for improvement and a few transfers to complete the team. This years goal should be to win the Europa league (great start btw...I really was expecting them to lose and they delivered!) and to reach the top 3 in Premier league. That for United should be an achievement. 

Its really mind blowing how quickly Guardiola made City play amazing football. Liverpool & Chealsea are also looking great. Well a lot of teams are playing great football in Premier league, that is why the league is so unpredictable and exciting.


----------



## GleemSpray

I hope we can keep our small run going and gather some valuable points before the inevitable happens....

I think Ronald Koeman is enjoying a positive rebound from the players, who looked frustrated last season with Robertos determined attempts to play _" stylish "_ football, regardless of whether it was working or not.

The pre-match interview yesterday with Gareth Barry was interesting - he said the players "_lost discipline_" towards the end last season " _in things like time-keeping and what they wore_", which is a strange insight, but it sounds like the dressing room was well and truly lost.

So i guess it is working well to have a grumpy, no-nonsense manager like Ronald Koeman cracking the whip and getting them back to hard-training and strong defending.

Here's Hoping it continues for a while !!


----------



## Kerr

Just watched today's games on MOTD. 

It wasn't a foul for Watford's first goal. The ball was clearly taken first. I've no idea why people are making such a big deal about it.

Sunderland look doomed already. They are a dire team. 

I've no idea how they only lost by one, yet missed an absolute sitter themselves. Lots of sitters this weekend.

Kane's injury looked bad. Ankles can't bend like that.

Something is really odd about the defender getting pulled out last minute "on medical grounds" when he clearly knew nothing about it. Failed drugs test behind the scenes? 

Sunderland brought Jason Denayer in to replace him. Jason isn't a right back, but I've no idea what has happened to him. We had him up on loan at Celtic and he looked a good player. Every time I've seen him since he's looked rubbish. I guess Virgil Van Dijk was carrying him up here. 

VVD still looks class. For all the players stolen from Southampton I've no idea how they've held on to VVD and Forster.


----------



## Kerr

Here's one to look at.

Do you think this is a foul by the Celtic player, or do you think the Inverness player takes a dive?

Watch carefully.


----------



## A&J

No I dont think its a foul from the Celtic player but I can understand that from where the ref is standing it was a hard call. Sorry didnt watch the game. Was it a foul or not?

But I still believe this was a foul on Martial at the first goal. Crushed between two players, hit into the legs and body at full speed and almost a broken leg mate. That is a foul in my eyes.

https://streamable.com/bclh

I would also call a offensive foul in the situation that led to the penalty. The Watford player just grabbed and pulled away the defender. While that is debatable in PL it would be a foul in any other league.

Just my thoughts.

Also Wayne Rooneys highlights yesterday.

https://streamable.com/i6up

Ive seen 8 year olds play better.


----------



## Kerr

A&J said:


> No I dont think its a foul from the Celtic player but I can understand that from where the ref is standing it was a hard call. Sorry didnt watch the game. Was it a foul or not?


The ref didn't give anything. He didn't call it a foul or take action for diving.


----------



## A&J

Good call...he made the right decision!


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Shocking !!! God knows what's going on at United as they looked good before now not so much.
> 
> I like Pogba but said he wasn't worth the money but he's just trying too hard. Still to early to tell anything but hopefully united will turn it around


Why do Utd not drop Rooney Danwel?

Everyone has been knocking his form for the last few years now, for both Club and Country but he seems untouchable.

I hear he gave the ball away 17 times yesterday, just like with England, he gives the team nothing imo.

Jose needs to eat his hat and recall Bastian Schweinsteiger if only to get some class and composure back into that mis-shapen MF.

Pogba, Fellaini and Rooney are not the formidable MF that other teams will fear. Herrera and Mata along with Bastian must be scratching their heads.


----------



## Kerr

Mourinho would look a real fool and undermine himself if he recalled Schweinstiger. I've never understood why he did what he did to him?

Rooney does get unfair stick at times, but he was embarrassingly bad yesterday.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: It warms my heart reading about Moaninho whining like the little ***** that he is. Thought the cum-fest in the press would have lasted longer.How long before he loses the dressing room.
Chelski mk.2 in the offing. Too up his own ****, but I believe that Schniderlin-Schweinteiger/Herrera-Pogba midfield would have been much better.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

from one c... to another; Joey Barton, how nobody has never weighed this Muppet in is beyond me #baffled http://m.bbc.com/sport/football/37407907


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Mourinho would look a real fool and undermine himself if he recalled Schweinstiger. I've never understood why he did what he did to him?
> 
> Rooney does get unfair stick at times, but he was embarrassingly bad yesterday.


It's not the first time. Mata at Chelsea - he openly declared he didn't need the player. Same for KDB. Not as bad as what he's done to Schweinsteiger. Regardless, there's one player he usually makes an example out of. He tried doing this to Pepe at Real too iirc.
Btw, Manure started losing after Maureen benched Mata. Seems like a trend


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> from one c... to another; Joey Barton, how nobody has never weighed this Muppet in is beyond me #baffled http://m.bbc.com/sport/football/37407907


Sadly he thought he was going to come up here and stroll through games. He's looked completely out his depth even against teams like Dundee and Kilmarnock.

His predictions didn't help him.

I think Rangers are desperate to get rid of him. Not sure if the dressing room bust up merits a sacking and Rangers won't be able to afford to pay him off.

His book is out this week too!!!


----------



## Clancy

Looking forward to tonight, hopefully we have our head in the game else Leicester will give us a stuffing 

In other news, Joey Barton is a complete tool who does nothing but chat absolute ****e. Seems to think he's up there as a world class player but he's crap. Can't hold his own in a league where most teams would struggle in a good Saturday division 1 league 

Not surprised they had a row after what he apparently said to the other players. Bloke is a prick I hope he gets sacked


----------



## Clancy

Just reading he is now under investigation for sports betting and he apparently reconsider he'd be a better England manager than Roy or sam :lol: bloke needs to learn to keep quiet


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Just reading he is now under investigation for sports betting and he apparently reconsider he'd be a better England manager than Roy or sam :lol: bloke needs to learn to keep quiet


:lol: oh is he? Lol yeah I heard that about the England job on my way to work at 6 this morning. Thought I was hearing things. Geezer's proper bellend cheese.


----------



## Clancy

What is begovic playing it ffs 

Pedro was debatable with the offside and should of had a penalty, been a cruel week of football :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al

Poor defending by Chelsea! When will we learn!


----------



## Clancy

Zetec-al said:


> Poor defending by Chelsea! When will we learn!


We brought David Luiz back so I think it's officially part of our philosophy now


----------



## Zetec-al

2 sloppy goals but thats what counts at the end of the day.


----------



## Clancy

Absolute joke, no champions league football this year so domestic cups must be a priority. So what's the weakened squad about ? Not playing well together at all and now it could be too far to turn it around even with subs


----------



## Zetec-al

Great goal! Game on now!


----------



## Zetec-al

We need to get hazard, kante costa on now!!


----------



## GleemSpray

_"Oh Well - Now we can concentrate on the League !.... etc,etc..."_

...I'll get me coat


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Some beautiful football from us and a great game and atmosphere. good mix of youth and maturity. Another thunderbolt from Xhaka (loving this boy). Good to see Perez get his first goal from the spot, which was coolly taken. His 2nd was the nuts a class moment of individual excellence.


----------



## beetie

See how utd get on tonight against Northampton. Surprised everyone on here keeps going on about getting schweinsteiger back in, for me it's Carrick that's needed. He's the one that sets everything up and gets the tempo going


----------



## Clancy

Big game tonight, need to get at least a draw to keep up with the top of the table. Would do a lot of good moral wise to get a good performance in against arsenal 

Just wish we had Drogba here for it, guarenteed goal


----------



## A&J

I was really pleasantly surprised how United played today in the first half (I didn't watch the second half because I was busy polishing the car ) but I haven't seen them play that good in a long time.

Well done boys. All that was needed was to put Rooney on the bench :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Wot, no thoughts from DJ yet ?

He must be out,out cerebrating the win !!


----------



## Zetec-al

Chelsea defending was shambolic. We miss JT massively.

Deserved win for Arsenal


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> Wot, no thoughts from DJ yet ?
> 
> He must be out,out cerebrating the win !!


He got arrested.

He'll be allowed his one call(method of communication)and it'll be a post here in 2 minutes. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Always satisfying to take a dump on Chelsea; that was a one-touch football masterclass. Actual vintage Arsenal at the Emirates today. Some mesmerising football. Ozil's no look pass was genius. Everyone was outstanding today,we were quick,sharp and looked highly dangerous all the time.
I'd love to see more of the Ozil/Caz/Xhaka midfield. The passing ability there is f***ing insane.


----------



## bidderman1969

Good to see Liverpool banging in the goals again!


----------



## Clancy

Well that was garbage last night. Only saw the second half when it looked like they knew the game was a bust and used it to try some new stuff 

Cahill had a nightmare again and ivanovich too. God knows what's going on at the back but we need JT back asap. Whole team were not defending properly, there has to be a point on the pitch where you say as a team to aggressively go after the ball but they just let arsenal do what they want. Same issue against Liverpool. Ivanovich cahill and Luiz where all ball watching, just watching the ball and letting runners in left right and centre.

Arsenal played brilliant going forward and back but 2 of the goals where still more our own fault than theirs. 

Suppose arsenal were due a win, been 5 years since they beat us in the league


----------



## kh904

I was shocked that Chelsea brought back Luiz, the guy is a liability.

Cahill and Ivanovich are good players and i will expect to come back stronger, but they do miss Terry's organisational skills.
I think Conte has a wake up call - The Italian league is at a slower pace, which is something i've noticed from Chelsea recently - slow build up from the back, cautious etc.

Man Utd - i'm still not convinced despite their scoreline. Leicester are leaking goals and just collapsed. Rashford is a class player though.

Man City - Another win, but it will be interesting to see how they'll cope against quality opposition (Man Utd don't count as they are currently not that great and are finding their feet under Jose).

Liverpool - Still complacent at the back but some of the passing and movement has been majestic. They've finally got some proper depth in their squad. Can they be consistent though i'm not sure.

Spurs - Will be interesting to see how they do. They are looking quite strong.

Arsenal - They look much improved with their signings, some power in midfield instead of the easy on the eye passing but no end product. IMO Wiltshire going out on loan isn't such a miss. Like Liverpool, can they be consistent enough.

Sunderland - Boy oh boy, 2-0 up and lose 2-3 in injury time. They need to be relegated, as they are like a sick pet that needs to be put down.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Well that was garbage last night. Only saw the second half when it looked like they knew the game was a bust and used it to try some new stuff
> 
> Cahill had a nightmare again and ivanovich too. God knows what's going on at the back but we need JT back asap. Whole team were not defending properly, there has to be a point on the pitch where you say as a team to aggressively go after the ball but they just let arsenal do what they want. Same issue against Liverpool. Ivanovich cahill and Luiz where all ball watching, just watching the ball and letting runners in left right and centre.
> 
> Arsenal played brilliant going forward and back but 2 of the goals where still more our own fault than theirs.
> 
> Suppose arsenal were due a win, been 5 years since they beat us in the league


 "2 of the goals" :lol: I understand you're hurting, but you are funny. I'd suggest you watch the whole game and not just the second half because the fact is we destroyed you man for man. I also don't think your 35 yr old saviour would have been able to do much either yesterday tbh even if you had 11 of him. At times there was football perfection. It's as simple as that really.

Apart from when we beat you in the charity shield, then yes, in recent times we have lost to you. But overall head to head between us the win ratio is something like 73 to your 60.

But that's a different story


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> "2 of the goals" :lol: I understand you're hurting, but you are funny. I'd suggest you watch the whole game and not just the second half because the fact is we destroyed you man for man. I also don't think your 35 yr old saviour would have been able to do much either yesterday tbh even if you had 11 of him. At times there was football perfection. It's as simple as that really.


I didn't say anything differently ? You did outplay us all over the pitch for the whole game. But watching 2 of the goals it was our horrendous mistakes that let you in in tge first place. The second goal was brilliant most teams on a good day woild of been cut apart. JT himself has a limited impact but seems to sure up our performance a lot and keep people in the right place, our defending the last few games has been very poor, constant ball watching and unnecessary risks at the back


----------



## Zetec-al

Arsenal playing football perfection? LOL

Go and watch Barcalona or Real Madrid if you wan't to see that


----------



## Kerr

I've not seen any football all week.

I did see this though and thought it was funny.:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Zetec-al said:


> Arsenal playing football perfection? LOL
> 
> Go and watch Barcalona or Real Madrid if you *wan't* to see that


Want*

Naa, prefer, "The Arsenal way".


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tut,tut,tut: man like Sam... http://m.bbc.com/sport/football/37479135


----------



## Kerr

That's big Sam gone. 

He has been dodgy all his days, but the timing of this couldn't have been worse. 

Who now?


----------



## bidderman1969

Suppose he can at least claim a 100% England record, lol


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> That's big Sam gone.
> 
> He has been dodgy all his days, but the timing of this couldn't have been worse.
> 
> Who now?


I think they'll keep southgate in


----------



## Overdoser

Was at the King Power last night. Banging atmosphere...good game...leicester were holding on at the end.


----------



## Kerr

Proud of my team. Man City didn't know what hit them tonight. 

You just don't get that passion in England.


Edit. Or anywhere else.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another electric performance by us at the Emirates;amazing atmosphere too...perhaps not Celtic level ^  

I swear, Theo is on some new improved s**t. Must have been doing some Rocky 2 level training regimes in pre-season!
He is lit. Should have been about 5-6 nil tbh if Alexis had taken his chances, but hey, I ain't complaining that boy gives it his all till the end .


----------



## Kerr

I'm surprised to hear so many negative comments aimed at us today again. 

The game meant more to us than Man City, we lifted our game and it was our cup final? If a Champions league game isn't important then you're in the wrong sport. Every Champions league game is a cup final for us and we most certainly raise our game for the CL. It's a really odd argument against us. That's not a small team mentality.

The game was a brilliant game of football. 

I did think Man City were actually intimidated at the start. They looked a bit shocked before a ball was kicked and were forced into making all sorts of errors. The new "sweeper keeper" looks very dodgy with the ball at his feet.

Tom Rogic was running the show and we had the quality to slice Man City open. There is something not quite right with Rogic that he just can't build on his fitness. He can barely last 45 minutes before he runs out of steam. Until he ran out of steam he was controlling the midfield and creating all sorts of danger.

The Scottish league holds us back in many ways. In Scotland we are so far ahead of anyone, we will walk the league with ease. In Scotland we dominate games and don't need to defend as much. We play football one way in Scotland and have to take a completely different approach in Europe. It isn't easy. 

Our finances are tight too. England has far more money than us due to the TV deals and rich owners with billions to spend. It's hard for us to even make the Champions league now as we have to go through so many qualifiers playing good teams before our season has even started. 

As Champions we should be in the Champions league automatically. If we had the security of the cash the Champions league brings we certainly could move forward. 

We have some good players and talented youngsters. We've been playing well this season and last night wasn't a shock. 

We've only ever lost 3 games at home in the Champions league. It really isn't the case that teams come here and embarrass us like people assume. Also in recent history it's not as if we haven't beaten English opposition on a few occasions. We actually won more games against English teams in Europe than we've lost. 

One of the teams we knocked out to qualify for the Champions league play Southampton tonight. They've already gone to Inter Milan and won. I bet they beat Southampton tonight too. The game starts in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kerr

65 minutes gone and not a single effort on goal.

Been another poor performance by Man Utd. 


Edit......one now.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I'm surprised to hear so many negative comments aimed at us today again.
> 
> The game meant more to us than Man City, we lifted our game and it was our cup final? If a Champions league game isn't important then you're in the wrong sport. Every Champions league game is a cup final for us and we most certainly raise our game for the CL. It's a really odd argument against us. That's not a small team mentality.
> 
> The game was a brilliant game of football.
> 
> I did think Man City were actually intimidated at the start. They looked a bit shocked before a ball was kicked and were forced into making all sorts of errors. The new "sweeper keeper" looks very dodgy with the ball at his feet.
> 
> Tom Rogic was running the show and we had the quality to slice Man City open. There is something not quite right with Rogic that he just can't build on his fitness. He can barely last 45 minutes before he runs out of steam. Until he ran out of steam he was controlling the midfield and creating all sorts of danger.
> 
> The Scottish league holds us back in many ways. In Scotland we are so far ahead of anyone, we will walk the league with ease. In Scotland we dominate games and don't need to defend as much. We play football one way in Scotland and have to take a completely different approach in Europe. It isn't easy.
> 
> Our finances are tight too. England has far more money than us due to the TV deals and rich owners with billions to spend. It's hard for us to even make the Champions league now as we have to go through so many qualifiers playing good teams before our season has even started.
> 
> As Champions we should be in the Champions league automatically. If we had the security of the cash the Champions league brings we certainly could move forward.
> 
> We have some good players and talented youngsters. We've been playing well this season and last night wasn't a shock.
> 
> We've only ever lost 3 games at home in the Champions league. It really isn't the case that teams come here and embarrass us like people assume. Also in recent history it's not as if we haven't beaten English opposition on a few occasions. We actually won more games against English teams in Europe than we've lost.
> 
> One of the teams we knocked out to qualify for the Champions league play Southampton tonight. They've already gone to Inter Milan and won. I bet they beat Southampton tonight too. The game starts in 5 minutes.





Kerr said:


> I'm surprised to hear so many negative comments aimed at us today again.
> 
> The game meant more to us than Man City, we lifted our game and it was our cup final? If a Champions league game isn't important then you're in the wrong sport. Every Champions league game is a cup final for us and we most certainly raise our game for the CL. It's a really odd argument against us. That's not a small team mentality.
> 
> The game was a brilliant game of football.
> 
> I did think Man City were actually intimidated at the start. They looked a bit shocked before a ball was kicked and were forced into making all sorts of errors. The new "sweeper keeper" looks very dodgy with the ball at his feet.
> 
> Tom Rogic was running the show and we had the quality to slice Man City open. There is something not quite right with Rogic that he just can't build on his fitness. He can barely last 45 minutes before he runs out of steam. Until he ran out of steam he was controlling the midfield and creating all sorts of danger.
> 
> The Scottish league holds us back in many ways. In Scotland we are so far ahead of anyone, we will walk the league with ease. In Scotland we dominate games and don't need to defend as much. We play football one way in Scotland and have to take a completely different approach in Europe. It isn't easy.
> 
> Our finances are tight too. England has far more money than us due to the TV deals and rich owners with billions to spend. It's hard for us to even make the Champions league now as we have to go through so many qualifiers playing good teams before our season has even started.
> 
> As Champions we should be in the Champions league automatically. If we had the security of the cash the Champions league brings we certainly could move forward.
> 
> We have some good players and talented youngsters. We've been playing well this season and last night wasn't a shock.
> 
> We've only ever lost 3 games at home in the Champions league. It really isn't the case that teams come here and embarrass us like people assume. Also in recent history it's not as if we haven't beaten English opposition on a few occasions. We actually won more games against English teams in Europe than we've lost.
> 
> One of the teams we knocked out to qualify for the Champions league play Southampton tonight. They've already gone to Inter Milan and won. I bet they beat Southampton tonight too. The game starts in 5 minutes.


Kerr, how dare you attack a team that cost over 400,000,000, you was supposed to sit back in awe and let them have their way. You spoiled a Pep cumfest  Watched the game back yesterday, you did actually rock them, shock horror, Pep got it tactically wrong and underestimated you. All the know it alls were expecting you to get hammered which didn't happen.

Impressive goal from Dembele, looks a bargain at 300k or whatever. As for Manure, pffft they are dogdirt. They look terrible a better team would have battered them last night.


----------



## danwel

Not quite sure what is going on at United as they really should have been filling their boots yesterday in that match and having watched it they just weren't very good at all.

Pogba is taking time to settle in and doesn't look like the worlds most expensive player but hopefully that will change.

For me the midfield just needs sorting out as Mourinho doesn't know how to get the most out of it just yet. It needs a Carrick in his prime to sit alongside Pogba. Rooney at the moment is better not he bench and Mata at 10 for me because he is a positive and is looking good.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kerr, how dare you attack a team that cost over 400,000,000, you was supposed to sit back in awe and let them have their way. You spoiled a Pep cumfest  Watched the game back yesterday, you did actually rock them, shock horror, Pep got it tactically wrong and underestimated you. All the know it alls were expecting you to get hammered which didn't happen.
> 
> Impressive goal from Dembele, looks a bargain at 300k or whatever. As for Manure, pffft they are dogdirt. They look terrible a better team would have battered them last night.


Dembele was only cheap as he was out of contract. Crossing the border means only a small development fee had to be paid. I read the Fulham fans' comments and they all expected him to move to the English Premier League and to get a sizeable compensation package. Moving up here ruined that.

Young and French......you know what team already had a scout at Celtic Park the other night???:lol: It wasn't Southampton this time.


----------



## Kerr

Man Utd have played well so far today. They've had enough chances to kill the game off. 

Stoke still look a threat on the odd occasion they've come forward. They missed a real chance too. 

Ibrahimovic looks a class apart from anyone. 

Pogba looks poor again. He makes a mess of such basic things. He struggled to control simple passes today. He also missed two great chances. The more I see the less I'm convinced about him.

I'd take Valencia off as he'll get sent off otherwise.


----------



## danwel

Not sure what's going on with Pogba at the moment but he just looks out of sorts


----------



## bigmac3161

Pogba juve are laughing all the way to the bank. Can't score can't tackle and can barely control the ball what a snip. Think folks see his size and think he's gonna be like viera. Perhaps old fergi wasn't a bad judge of a player and wasn't that upset when he left. He must have saw something about him in training he didn't like as he barely played him despite all the hype about the next zidane.


----------



## bigmac3161

Thanks to Celtic for showing us that the best way to get city is attack. That's Pep's bubble burst. Who needs Harry or Dembele couldn't win a game without him last year


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> Thanks to Celtic for showing us that the best way to get city is attack. That's Pep's bubble burst. Who needs Harry or Dembele couldn't win a game without him last year


It certainly looks like the tactics that work. It does appear that pressing high up the park and going down the wings is the way to hurt City.

It was good for the league that Spurs won. It could do with Arsenal scoring too.

So many teams have an off day after the European games.


----------



## Kerr

I suppose the only thing you can say about Arsenal's goal is it counted. :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Arsenal got lucky, looked very uninspiring today. Burnley played their tactic well for the most part, had a few good opportunity too


----------



## Kerr

You know it's going to be your day when this happens.:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quite possibly the most comical late winner ever scored by Arsenal.That was an omnishambles of a goal and I f****g loved it! Usually the shoe is on the other foot. 
Unfortunate for Burnley, I quite like Sean Dyche very graceful guy. We were so poor apart from Mustafi and Cech. Fair dos to Burnley, defended like their lives depended on it. they probably should have got something from that game tbf.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sp*rs looking like track athletes. Fitness levels are up.
City have a massive weakness. 
You just have to make them go backwards and vulnerabilities are so obvious. 

Pep knows it.

:lol: Mourinho's face after the eq. Pogba looking average atm


----------



## Kerr

Francesco Guidolin has been sacked by Swansea. How predictable was that? They sounded desperate to sack him for a while. The media also made it clear he was going a while back. 

Looking at Swansea's fixtures, they've had to play Man City, Chelsea, Liverpool and Leicester in their opening games. Not exactly the easiest of starts to a season. 

The decision appears to be a bit harsh. 

They've instantly got Bob Bradley in as a new manager.




Aston Villa have a also sacked Roberto Di Matteo. What a shambles of a club. You can't keep sacking managers and hope something changes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not sure what Swansea expect, or what direction they're heading.


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sp*rs looking like track athletes. Fitness levels are up.
> City have a massive weakness.
> You just have to make them go backwards and vulnerabilities are so obvious.
> 
> Pep knows it.
> 
> :lol: Mourinho's face after the eq. Pogba looking average atm


Yeah Pogba looks average, hopefully he will come good. Man Utd are a lot better than last year but still need to improve and its finding someone to play with Pogba and get Pogba up to where he was last years at Juventus as it looks like we've signed his useless twin brother at the moment lol


----------



## Clancy

Don't know what villa are playing at, just sacking managers endlessly will not fix the fundamental player issue at the club. Need someone to stay and put a plan into full flow, joke of a club nowdays 

I recon pogba will leave next summer if he doesn't get back to his usual ways soon, Falcao springs to mind


----------



## danwel

Clancy said:


> Don't know what villa are playing at, just sacking managers endlessly will not fix the fundamental player issue at the club. Need someone to stay and put a plan into full flow, joke of a club nowdays
> 
> I recon pogba will leave next summer if he doesn't get back to his usual ways soon, Falcao springs to mind


I think Pogba will settle and be fine once Jose works out what his best team is as i am not sure he 100 % know that yet.


----------



## Kerr

ITV4 looks a good night for football fans.

They are showing the Italy v. Spain qualifier tonight followed by When Football Changed Forever.

It's about the 91/92 season before the Premiership came about. Looks like it might be worth a watch.


----------



## Overdoser

Not Premier League but wonder how Villa fans will take to Steve Bruce? Also can't believe Mclaren gone back to derby.


----------



## Kerr

Kerr said:


> ITV4 looks a good night for football fans.
> 
> They are showing the Italy v. Spain qualifier tonight followed by When Football Changed Forever.
> 
> It's about the 91/92 season before the Premiership came about. Looks like it might be worth a watch.


Did anyone watch When Football Changed Forever?

It was worth a watch actually. There was quite a few good bits.

The live TV cameras in Lee Chapman's house filming the players the moment they won the league was classic. :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Can't wait for MOTD.

Was following the commentary and my nerves are in tatters !! 

A point, away at the Ethihad ? I will take that, thank you very much.

COYB !!


----------



## Clancy

Only head the football on the radio today but Chelsea sounded good, few results going our way as well so not too far off the top 

Bournemouth rolled hull over by the looks of it


----------



## Kerr

There's something not right with Monday night football isn't there? 

I think it'll be a good game tonight. I think Man Utd really could do with a result, but I think Liverpool will run out 3-1 winners.


----------



## Kerr

Well this is a disappointment so far. Not really anything of note to talk about. 

The new TV angle seems a bit high.


----------



## Kerr

I don't remember the last time I watched a game as bad as that. It's was absolutely woeful. 

Mourinho just isn't the manager for Man Utd. 1 shot on target, 1 corner, 35% possession and 20 odd fouls. 

Man Utd were always famous for high paced, exciting, attacking football. They had a few dodgy years under Moyes and LVG. We all knew what Mourinho could be like as a manager, but it's a chore to watch Man Utd under him as a neutral. 

A tactical genius doesn't mean your one trick is to pack out the midfield and defence and stop the other team playing. If Mourinho managed to do that and offer something else at the other end I'd be really impressed. He just murders the game of football.

Liverpool just played into their hands though. The fans all went quiet far too easily and the team couldn't keep the pace up. Far too much wasteful passes too.


----------



## Ravinder

Rubbish match. Had a feeling it was going to be.


----------



## Clancy

Didn't watch it, knew it would be a bore fest


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That was absouloute s..t! What was all that about? Hope for a Gerrard slip? That performance brought shame to United. Say what you want about fergie' s antics, but he would always enter a game looking to win. He wasn't scared of any team or losing, he just hated the idea of it.Manure, had a 7 man back line at times last night you've spent 600m to defend harder than a Pulis team ffs.There was literally no attacking intent at all other than to have one runner cross it into Ibra to make some magic.

Parasitic football.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mourinho: "We don't want to control the game by having the ball all the time." From the club of Best, Law, Charlton, Cantona and Giggs...


----------



## Kerr

Champions league night again. 

For those who don't have BT sport at home, surprisingly it Barcelona v Man City live for free on the BT showcase channel.

I'm only at home tonight to watch the Celtic game. Hopefully get 3 points tonight.


----------



## Zetec-al

Not a good night for City tonight!

Really poor mistake from Bravo and some poor mistakes from City as a whole leading to two Barca goals!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

My god, Alexis Sanchez. What a finish. Baller. Guy is WC..also a master class from the man like Ozil,with his hatrick.Couldn't fault anybody tonight. Hector, Kos, Coq, Santi, each and every. Another one for Feo.

Wenger picked a very fast team to nullify the counter and penetrate offensively. 

Interesting to see this balance of speed vs control.

Enjoying this new strong mentality of ours to the max.
Long may it continue...
COYG!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Pep, parking the bus at the Neu Camp.

It's not the defeat but the manner of which City were played out of the park.

A missed penalty and a few missed chances City are lucky it wasn't a cricket score. Trying to play a keeper as a midfielder may work against average teams but trying to be too cute against Barcelona is foolishness of the highest order. 4 points out of three champions league games with the squad City have is laughable.


----------



## Kerr

I watched some of them Barcalona v City game later last night. It was just an odd game. It was played really slow at times as if it was just a little kick around.

I listened to the panel after the game and they said 4-0 wasn't a fair result on Man City on balance of the game. Man City did have some chances, but Barcelona created lots too and missed a penalty. It was a rubbish penalty. 

Borussia Mönchengladbach looked really good against us last night, although both goals were from shocking mistakes. I've seen them a few times now and they do look a good fast team. If Man City don't get a result at home to Barcelona they'll be in real danger of finishing 3rd.


----------



## Kerr

Glasgow banter during the week.










Now Borussia Mönchengladbach have changed their name on Twitter.

https://twitter.com/borussia_en?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bigmac3161

Who said Germans have no soh


----------



## Clancy

Great start from Bournemouth


----------



## Ravinder

Eddie Howe had done a fantastic job at Bournemouth. Comes across like such a nice guy too. I can see a top team in the near future trying to prize him away.


----------



## Kerr

9 games into the season and another nail in the Sunderland coffin. 

Arsenal and Spurs dropping points at a vital time. Straight after European games there is a pattern of dropping points. However every time either team has had a chance to make a move to the top of the league something always goes wrong.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> 9 games into the season and another nail in the Sunderland coffin.
> 
> Arsenal and Spurs dropping points at a vital time. Straight after European games there is a pattern of dropping points. However every time either team has had a chance to make a move to the top of the league something always goes wrong.


Oi! We are top of the league Kerr boy...for a few hours at least.

COME ON YOU SAINTS!🙏🙏🙏

Way too slack start today.

But hey, can't win every game. Which team does?


----------



## Kerr

It was a key game to win today to make a statement of intent. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. I don't think Man City will walk over Southampton. Not sure what will happen with Chelsea and Man Utd. 

It could end up with the top of the table being very tight if results go the correct way.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> It was a key game to win today to make a statement of intent.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. I don't think Man City will walk over Southampton. Not sure what will happen with Chelsea and Man Utd.
> 
> It could end up with the top of the table being very tight if results go the correct way.


Yeah, Middlesbrough were beatable and we should have found a way to break them but they pretty much played with two banks of five all game long.
Players were too off the pace today. Weren't happening. Was a Giroud thing.

I'm not too worried though, providing we go and win the next one. After scraping past the likes of Burnley and Southampton we were due a result like this and by and large we've been brilliant lately.


----------



## Ravinder

Unfortunately, I can see the Chelsea v Man Utd game to be a dull stalemate.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Kerr said:


> 9 games into the season and another nail in the Sunderland coffin.


They always seem to do a Houdini though towards the end of the season, maybe this year they won't escape


----------



## bidderman1969

Liverpool are chugging along nicely, nice to see some consistency for a change


----------



## Clancy

What a start! Got to love that 

Was just saying how Pedro should like playing 343, more like his barca days


----------



## Clancy

Got United well and truly sussed so far this game, great from us so far, 2-0 in 20 minutes


----------



## danwel

Oh dear what a carry on. Smalling have a nightmare and united in general look pedestrian and don't really look like getting back in the game.


----------



## beetie

Smalling? Hes doing alright, more like blind. Chelsea should be out of sight but this games not over as man utd have had some chances


----------



## Zetec-al

4-0 Hahahaha


----------



## Clancy

Absolutely brilliant from us, well happy with that performance. Kept united to a few half chances really and controlled most of the match

Few very good goals and great energy, looks like we are starting to get hold of the new formation 

Not sure what the words where between mourinho and conte at the end, didn't look friendly 

1 point separating the top 5, got to love a close race even this early on


----------



## A&J

Clancy said:


> Not sure what the words where between mourinho and conte at the end, didn't look friendly


I guess Mourinho cant accept defeat. He always has to blame someone else.

Im a Utd fan but congrats to Chealsea for being a way better team today. Man utd have a lot of work to do to get back to the top 6 clubs in PL.


----------



## danwel

What a shocker United had today !!!


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## danwel

He's been missing most of season, they need to play him in his best position and find him a partener


----------



## Clancy

bigmac3161 said:


>


Last seen in Italy


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maureen was venting because, he felt humiliated when Conte hyped up the crowd at 4-0...
haha that's rich coming from the specialist in bad taste.

Good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mourinho has now officially made a worse start as United manager than David Moyes.

P14 W8 D2 L4 VS David Moyes: P14 W8 D3 L3.

Maureen always did know how to get the best out of Chelsea :lol:


----------



## Kerr

I think Man Utd are 5 points off where they were last year. 9 games in and only a +1 goal difference doesn't read good either.

It's going to be interesting to see if Mourinho can turn it around. Things are really mounting on him already. He was never the man for Man Utd in my opinion.

It's certainly interesting at the top. 9 games in and 1 point between 5 teams.


----------



## GleemSpray

4-0 on the pitch and (apparently) a spectacular own goal from Jose after the game - whatever he actually said, it was clear from the TV soundtrack and his body language that it was a whingy moan at Conte about something - why didn't he just suck up the heavy defeat and leave quietly ?

When he was at Everton, we all marvelled at how genuinely talented John Stones is, but often had this nagging uncertainty because he would show a lack of judgement on a regular basis and try to do something spectacular or clever when a simple clearance was all that was needed, often conceding a goal in the process.

It seems he is still doing this, but if he can get that out of his game, he really could go on to be a legend, as he is otherwise a great footballer in the making.


----------



## A&J

Now we know what Mou said to Conte at the end of the game.

http://www.football-italia.net/93354/conte-hits-back-mourinho

...he should have just congratulated Conte and call it a day.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sunderland were pretty poor yesterday,so we kinda played about a bit at times but positives I take from that game was our ferocity after they equalised and pattern of play in wide areas.

We look hungry.

Good to see our British core coming back and looking strong 💪 
Chambo, Gibbo, Rambo, Theo, Jenks, Holding.
Great subs from Wenger, Giroud first touch =goal, 2nd touch= goal. 
Sanchez is on another level to anybody else in the PL afaic 

He's not a man..he's a machine.


----------



## Clancy

Everton v West ham zzzzzzzzzzzz bore fest. Some poor football being played


----------



## Clancy

I wish West ham the best of luck filling that 80k seater stadium in the championship :lol:


----------



## eibbor

DJ X-Ray said:


> Chambo, Gibbo, Rambo, Theo, Jenks


Pet names is it? 

I see that schweinsteiger has been left out of team photo for United. I think it's outrageous the way he's been treated at the club and I'm a United fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

eibbor said:


> Pet names is it?
> 
> I see that schweinsteiger has been left out of team photo for United. I think it's outrageous the way he's been treated at the club and I'm a United fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i still think Schweini (if we're doing pet names) has something to offer especially given we can't seem to find a midfield pair that actually works


----------



## GleemSpray

Clancy said:


> Everton v West ham zzzzzzzzzzzz bore fest. Some poor football being played


Yes, it wasn't a game to remember.

I am happy that Koeman is happy to bench people when they are being lazy or sloppy - that is what our squad needs.

Am fed up with Everton playing half-hearted football that ends up in a draw or defeat - we only seem to get going when we either go a goal behind or suffer some injustice.

We need both a manager and a captain who are not afraid of upsetting people when they don't perform to the best of their abilities - think we have the manager now.

Ross Barklay was much improved today after Ron said publicly that he isn't a child anymore and needs to perform.

Ross has tremendous god-given talent in his feet, but can be a bit stoopid on the pitch - his first instinct is always to try and hold onto the ball so he can try to hit it in from 20 yards (which, to be fair, he is often capable of..) when he should be showing some brains and seeing if he can pass it to someone better placed.

Today he worked hard, thought about the team and made some intelligent passes it was a much, much better performance.

We have a fantastic squad, just need to get them all fighting together and taking the game to the opposition on a regular basis.


----------



## Clancy

Completely agree on Everton, have a lot of potential and can play very well. But the have too many lazy players in the squad, to many people trying to play alone thinking they are a top player when they are not. If they all committed to the play style and played as a proper team they could be consistently good 



Excellent result and performance for us today, very happy with that. Hazard and Costa playing playing at their best, goal a piece. Pedro looking far better since the change in formation, moses looking great too.

Southampton played well and come on strong but we stood our ground and stopped them really doing anything notable. Not going to jinx it by saying anything about side show bob :lol: few good fixtures this month so lots to look forward too, playing more consistent now we have settled on a formation and play style rather than changing every half hour


----------



## DJ X-Ray

eibbor said:


> Pet names is it?
> 
> I see that schweinsteiger has been left out of team photo for United. I think it's outrageous the way he's been treated at the club and I'm a United fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😂 Yep, you got it 👏

Yeah I agree, it's terrible. I said it on this thread weeks ago.

Right about now, Maureen needs to swallow his pride and bring back Bastion. 
How he even entertains s*** like Felaini, is beyond understanding.


----------



## leecarey212

Schweinsteiger is now training with first team.. he must have heard you ha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Didn't think this team would be a pushover like some predicted...

This is for me one of our if not the most impressive win this season, we started asleep and paid for our arrogance being 2-0 down, however we never panicked, got a goal back quickly and managed to win the game at the death with a quality, quality goal from my boy Ozil.

Last season we lost this game. Team's got maturity. Keep it going.
COYG!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Didn't see the City game, but fair play, done Barca 3-1.


----------



## Ravinder

I have to say, even as a United fan, city were class in the 2nd half against Barca. They attacked throughout and were a constant threat and created so many good chances, they could have easily scored three more.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Tottenham...credit to Leverkeusen, beat them fair and square. Zero excuses.

Eamon Dunphy slaughtered Alli: 

"Kids not a footballer, he's a galloping Giraffe who finds himself in the box every now & again, waster".

He's correct.

Theo must be looking at Vertonghen and Dier and licking his lips. 

We just have to get him in and it's over. 

Get fit Theo!

After seeing Sp*rs the biggest danger could be complacency. 

Sp*rs are just à huff and puff team..bunch of weightlifters. They lack creativity.

Plain to see.

Get in the bin.


----------



## Ravinder

United - just awful.


----------



## Kerr

The first goal tonight.:doublesho

The freekick was also a cracker and Rooney's consolation was some strike too. 

Man Utd have been poor all season and it doesn't look like improving.


----------



## beetie

Fenebache could have had so many more on the counter.
All the goals were crackers.

United look no different than under van gaal. Just a few more forward passes. Conceding so early in games doesn't help as the opposition can then just defend and counter


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Worse record than LVG and Moyes.
Rashford concerns me from an England POV smh.

Maureen kills young talented players.

United are a classic case of big names no pattern.

Aged ego's demanding the ball in safe areas and the younger players afraid to run or risk.

Not good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Fenebache could have had so many more on the counter.
> All the goals were crackers.
> 
> United look no different than under van gaal. Just a few more forward passes. Conceding so early in games doesn't help as the opposition can then just defend and counter


You know what Beetie? If I was Rashford, Martial, Pogba, I would say It's my team and just take over and demand inclusion by playing well.

Zlatan, Rooney- thumbs down.


----------



## Clancy

Hazard is on fire at the minute, back to his best!

Alonsos first goal as I type this too! Brilliant start to the game, 2-0 in 20 mins 

Middlesborough managed a draw at city earlier so we are top as it stands. Happy days


----------



## GleemSpray

Ouch!! 

Chelsea are playing fantastically well, but we are making it too easy for them. Some shocking mistakes have led to the start of those goals. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Wow

One hell of a performance, think we could beat anyone in this mood


----------



## bigmac3161

Holy Sunderland actually won a game didn't see that coming. City still can't defend god knows what the gooners are gonna do to us the marra 
Maureen must be wondering how that lot are playing entertaining footy and winning after the tripe he served up last year and this.


----------



## beetie

Chelsea deservedly top after Conte getting slatted not too long ago. What a difference a day makes, as the saying goes, or in this case what a difference a formation change makes.


----------



## GleemSpray

Clancy said:


> Wow
> 
> One hell of a performance, think we could beat anyone in this mood


Yup. I thought Everton looked half decent for the first 15 minutes, then Chelsea just stepped up a gear and we never got a look in after that.

Just scanning through the game again and in all honesty, I don't think our performance looks 5 goals bad - its just that Chelsea were absolutely on fire today.

Some of our defending was a little ropey, but on another day we would have got away with it - today Chelsea just pounced on everything and spanked us.

I need a drink and the next game cant come quick enough....


----------



## Clancy

beetie said:


> Chelsea deservedly top after Conte getting slatted not too long ago. What a difference a day makes, as the saying goes, or in this case what a difference a formation change makes.


16 goals scored, none conceded since changing. Won't last forever obviously but certainly working at the minute. Seems to suit our squad far better, playing to hazard and Pedro's qualities. Pedro is near unstoppable when he wants to be but goes under noticed a lot


----------



## Kerr

Just watching MOTD just now. 

The highlights show some lovely play by Chelsea. 

However, the Everton goalkeeper has had an absolute shocker.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like we humiliated Chelsea into some good form...

Everton were so bad. Kante and Matic can't be having a 96% pass rate ffs.
Not compteting in any position.Getting beat by basic passes.
Dont even know who was in Everton's midfield. These guys just weren't in the game.

Cleverly/Barkley/Barry are arguably the worst midfield in the league.
Need to do some shopping in Jan for a new mid. Cleverly and especially Barkley can't be options next to a 500 yr old Barry.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Luiz returning is a backward step. Desperate signing imo. He's a liability. *May work with a back 3 if that is what Conte's plan is ?* Should have paid what Napoli wanted for Koulibaly.


1/9/16- Looks like I called it with his formation :doublesho

Similar to when he was in Italy.

Good stuff...

Anyway, off to war now.

Battle of North London.

Form goes out the window in these games, on paper should rise them but anything can happen.
Just keep Alexis up top is all I ask.

COYG!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Could strangle Kos...
Not on point today. Very disappointing. Sloppy, nervy. Weren't happening.

So frustrating. We gifted Spu*s a way back into the game and then they shut up shop and we never really looked like scoring again. Poor performance in the second half after finishing the first so strongly.

Subs were impactless. Especially Ox, my god...
But hey, didn't lose and a fair result in the end I suppose.
.


----------



## angel1449

This could very well be Liverpools year


----------



## Clancy

Be brilliant if the top of the league can stay this close, makes so many games important for everyone 

Only just got the Leicester game on haven't seen any football today, good result for us in North London don't though 


Liverpool on fire, keep this form up and they'll be very hard to stop 

Time will tell though


----------



## Kerr

I haven't seen any of the football today yet. 

Liverpool do look really good and are really enjoyable to watch. They still look too weak at the back and the new keeper looks worse than the old one. I do think they'll need to improve that in January to last the full season.

Looking at the stats Watford still managed 8 shots on target today. That's quite a lot and better teams don't need 8 shots on target to score a few goals.


----------



## bidderman1969

bloody good to see Liverpool back at the top of the pile


----------



## Clancy

Leicester game is rubbish, some really sloppy football and lack of imagination on both sides


----------



## Kerr

I agree with the MOTD team on Arsenal's goal. That shouldn't have stood. 

The defender had to react to the ball with attacking players behind him. They influenced his decision. 

As for penalty kicks. Anyone else think a keeper would do better standing in the middle of the goals rather than diving?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Of course it should. They didn't do anything to cause a 'reaction'?
Just because he was aware of them being there it was his choice to jump.

That's defending. He f****d up.

💩Happens.


----------



## Kerr

Nah, I'm not giving you that one. :lol:

He knows there's guys behind him, but he has no idea if they are offside. He has to react to stop them scoring. His decision to go for the ball is clearly influenced by people around him. 

The ball was travelling towards them so they were active in play. The whistle should have went before he was forced to header the ball.


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJ X-Ray said:


> Of course it should. They didn't do anything to cause a 'reaction'?
> Just because he was aware of them being there it was his choice to jump.
> 
> That's defending. He f****d up.
> 
> 💩Happens.


wounder if that would of been your answer if it was spurs who scored it


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Nah, I'm not giving you that one. :lol:
> 
> He knows there's guys behind him, but he has no idea if they are offside. He has to react to stop them scoring. His decision to go for the ball is clearly influenced by people around him.
> 
> The ball was travelling towards them so they were active in play. The whistle should have went before he was forced to header the ball.


:lol: Kerr man, come on. It's a defenders job to go for the ball and stop the attackers getting on it first. Our defence can't be blamed for his innacurracy they didn't interfere with play or even move from what I saw.They're the rules.

Perhaps he wanted to get in on one of Ozil's assists


----------



## DJ X-Ray

cheekymonkey said:


> wounder if that would of been your answer if it was spurs who scored it


Haha don't you start cheek.
Anyway, it was Spu*s who scored mate.


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha don't you start cheek.
> Anyway, it was Spu*s who scored mate.


do you think it was of those bribe type goals:lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Watched a bit of the Man Utd v Arsenal game. I honestly gave up it was so bad. I didn't see the goals coming and haven't seen Man Utd's goal yet. 

Liverpool still need a few players. Two of them were in the Southampton team today. 

If Stones is worth £50m, how much is Van Dijk worth now? 

Hopefully a lot and we have a good sell on clause.


----------



## spursfan

What a comeback, never say die attitude........3-2 COYS


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## DJ X-Ray

So,so bad from us yesterday. Poor team selection and sub timing cost us 3 points. But hey
In the grand scheme of things, it's better than a loss, it puts them right back into midtable and another blow to their confidence.That really hurt Man U. They thought they had it wrapped up 😂😂
But...Ox comes on, beats Rashford on rw whips in a pearl and Giroud destroys Jones to thump it home with a beast header💪 😂 😍It 😘


----------



## Overdoser

Good win last night for City....atmosphere was brilliant. Hopefully now we've got top place in the bag we can concentrate on the Prem and work ourselves back up the table.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;Spu*s, you're so &#55357;&#56489;what an embarrassment to London you are. Bunch of wastemen, just go back to Middlesex and done.
Hilarious listening to know-nothings all day long trying to dissect what happened.


----------



## bigmac3161

May be out but are European record is still better than the gooners.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha I knew you was gonna say that.

Wenger, alone has won more trophies than all of yours put together &#55357;&#56490;...just let that sink in &#55356;&#57286;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56860; 
We were a bit &#55357;&#56489; again yesterday though tbh. Again, if Cavani could consistently finish we would have lost that game.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Electrifying from Arsenal...5 quality goals. Insane finishing from Alexis. Last goal was heaven sent.

World class, from head to toe. #⚽️'ers convention.
How Shearer and Owen are considered pundits is beyond me! No charisma, no views, no knowledge. Shocking. Chris Sutton light years ahead.

WHU, were very poor, but showed no desire and fight. Hope they can turn things around though.
Conte outwitted Pep tactically yesterday, wiped the floor with City. Unreal pass from Cesc.

Scenes at the end &#55357;&#56834; Wtf? 

Leicester, slipping and slipping and slipping...

Delli Alli should get some advertising on his boots smh


----------



## Kerr

I haven't seen anything other than the Celtic game yesterday. I'll need to watch MOTD tonight for all the talking points. 

I'm surprised to see Sunderland winning a few games. That's them caught up a bit after looking completely useless.

Big win for Chelsea. I'm looking forward to seeing that and the fighting at the end. Hopefully we won't get the backlash during the week in the Champions league.

Leicester must be getting worried. Only 2 points out of the relegation zone after 14 games must feel really uncomfortable. They are getting drawn into a relegation battle. I always did worry that their players would be fulfilled at winning the league and not manage to up the same levels of performance.

Owen is never a football pundit. Shearer is actually ok, but sometimes his opinions are baffling. I'm struggling to remember what he's said on a couple of occasions, but it did show he wasn't actually aware of the rules. 

Sutton is a bit hit or miss for me. He started off this year by suddenly getting a bit mouthy. A lot of what he said was correct, but after getting a lot of attention for his opinion he's just got a bit too big for his boots. His constant bickering during commentary during Scottish games gets annoying. When he's got a gripe with someone he just can't let it drop. He does tone down his behaviour when appearing on English tv.

I do like Jermaine Jenas on MOTD. He seems a nice guy, knowledgeable and impartial.


----------



## Kerr

Just noticed the Liverpool score. Ouch. 

Reading the reports it's the defence and keeper at fault again. Liverpool need to spend in January to have any chance of winning the league.


----------



## danwel

Let's all laugh at Loserpool !!!

In other news it's Zlatantime !!


----------



## Kerr

I watched half an hour then turned it off. Another poor game. 

Rojo should have been off. 

How on earth is Bolasie a £30m player? He's fast, but he's pretty rubbish at football.


----------



## danwel

Game is so so to be honest. Mhikararyian looks very very good and starting to show last seasons form


----------



## danwel

Felaini comes on, first touch and gives away penalty !! Surprise !! Get him out of United


----------



## A&J

I really wish someone would kick Fellaini in the head...but hes too tall unfortunately 

United just can not get the full 3 points no matter how hard they try...its amazing.


----------



## Clancy

3 points clear at the top, playing good football. Two very good comebacks against top teams recently

All going good for us blues


----------



## Clancy

Leicester and West ham having a mare at the minute


----------



## danwel

Clancy said:


> 3 points clear at the top, playing good football. Two very good comebacks against top teams recently
> 
> All going good for us blues


Yeah Chelsea look very good at the moment


----------



## Kerr

Listening to Mourinho on the radio on the way home. Boy he's really annoying these days and getting worse.

The women that called Ian Wright called him out and ripped him to bits perfectly. 

Kept going on about luck not going their way. Asked if he felt that Man Utd got lucky with the Rojo decision. He to totally side stepped that. Asked of the bounce of the ball for goal could be considered lucky. Didn't want to acknowledge that either.

The radio also said that Ibrahimović should have sent off. Having just watched the clip I agree with that too. That was intentional and he'll get banned for that.

I watched half an hour and turned off as it was dire. Listening to Mourinho suggested that Man Utd utterly dominated the game and played very well. 

The only stat they won was possession. Even then it was 55% v 45%. 

Everton had more efforts, more efforts on goal, more corners. 

You're never going to win many games if you only manage 2 shots on target and only 10 efforts overall. That's not dominating figures at all.


----------



## danwel

United had the measure of Everton for sure but deffo didn t dominate and without de heart Everton could well have scored a couple themselves.

That said the concede so late on is a shocker and even now there's just something a miss at united but hopefully mourinho can fix it given time


----------



## Kerr

Just looking at the table versus the table after the same amount of games last year.



Top place last year would only be good for fith just now. All the top teams have improved since last year with the exception of Man Utd. 7 points worse off and a worse goal difference by 7 too. That's not a good stat.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Listening to Mourinho on the radio on the way home. Boy he's really annoying these days and getting worse.
> 
> The women that called Ian Wright called him out and ripped him to bits perfectly.
> 
> Kept going on about luck not going their way. Asked if he felt that Man Utd got lucky with the Rojo decision. He to totally side stepped that. Asked of the bounce of the ball for goal could be considered lucky. Didn't want to acknowledge that either.
> 
> The radio also said that Ibrahimović should have sent off. Having just watched the clip I agree with that too. That was intentional and he'll get banned for that.
> 
> I watched half an hour and turned off as it was dire. Listening to Mourinho suggested that Man Utd utterly dominated the game and played very well.
> 
> The only stat they won was possession. Even then it was 55% v 45%.
> 
> Everton had more efforts, more efforts on goal, more corners.
> 
> You're never going to win many games if you only manage 2 shots on target and only 10 efforts overall. That's not dominating figures at all.


Went to the game today. Everton played better than our last game and were fairly well organised, but sluggish first half and much better last 30 mins of the game after the substitutions.

United looked very poor all round though, to be honest. We weren't great, by any means, but they couldn't get more than (a couple ?) of meaningful shots on target all game.

Pogba didn't do much at all and Herrera spend the whole game whinging at the Ref.

Not a memorable game for anyone and i dont know which game Maureen was watching, but it clearly wasn't the same one i was sat watching ..  !!!

PS really not sure about Koeman, think he is a bit of a cold fish and a mercenary - my guess is he will be gone quite soon off to a payroll new.


----------



## Kerr

Watching MOTD now. 

Everton had better chances than Man Utd. They missed good chances. 

They never even touched the Ibra kick. 

Chelsea's goals were quality. Aquero's tackle was a shocker. There's no place for that nonsense.

Sanchez's third goal was good. Nothing better than a bit of cheek.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

😂Another draw to wind Mourinho up.
Life-force slowly being sucked out of Rashford. Not funny. Why would you do that?


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Watching MOTD now.
> 
> Everton had better chances than Man Utd. They missed good chances.
> 
> .


 No, no, not so ......according to Jenas, "Manu totally dominated the game for 80 minutes" ...... wtf ???????

We officially had 6 shots on target, they had just 2

They talked about Manu / Mourinho for a good 5 minutes or so and then summarised Everton in just over a minute.

Back in the real world, I can tell you we battered them for the last half hour of the game.

Meh !!! :wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't say I envisaged Arsenal coming 1st and winning the group.

Obviously, there was a possibility we could because it was technically possible. Although, I didn't think Ludogrets would be as easy as people thought. I did think PSG would be too much for them. 


I really like Lucas and his work ethic and team play. 1st CL game=hatrick, can't complain 

Once he is fit I think we have a player who can really help us.

COYG!!!


----------



## Kerr

I didn't seen Leicester beating Man City. 

How rubbish is Stones? Mistake after mistake and the game just sails by him. 

Everyone is going to be fighting over Van Dijk in January. 

I genuinely hope the rumours that he has a buyout clause of £25m are not true. He's through best defender in the league and we also have a sell on clause.


----------



## Clancy

Leicester played a game like their prime of last season. Nice and tight in defence and deadly counter attack. City where very poor 

There weakness has been exposed now and they are falling apart. I'd it was someone else in charge of city there would be question marks over his head by now 

If we win tomorrow they are 7 points adrift, surprising after there amazing start to the season


----------



## bigmac3161

Kerr said:


> I didn't seen Leicester beating Man City.
> 
> How rubbish is Stones? Mistake after mistake and the game just sails by him.
> 
> Everyone is going to be fighting over Van Dijk on January.
> 
> I genuinely hope the rumours that he has a buyout clause of £25m are true. He's through best defender in the league and we also have a sell on clause.


He's a good player no doubt but the guy he replaced Toby is the best defender about me thinks.stones is rubbish thou.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> I didn't seen Leicester beating Man City.
> 
> How rubbish is Stones? Mistake after mistake and the game just sails by him.
> 
> Everyone is going to be fighting over Van Dijk in January.
> 
> I genuinely hope the rumours that he has a buyout clause of £25m are not true. He's through best defender in the league and we also have a sell on clause.





bigmac3161 said:


> He's a good player no doubt but the guy he replaced Toby is the best defender about me thinks.stones is rubbish thou.


John Stones has a lot of talent, but is a complete loose cannon.

When he was at Everton, he was sometimes epic and awesome, shutting down attacks skillfully and then making intelligent forward clearances, but unfortunately he could equally be a complete showboating clown and he was solely responsible for quite a few of the goals we conceded last season.

If he just stopped trying to show off and worked hard on the basics of his game, he really could be right up there with the best, i think, as he does possess great situational awareness and a great pair of feet.


----------



## bigmac3161

Do think he's started to believe all the hype about being this great ball playing ch at the expense of just being a good defender. I.e. Hoofing it when needed and hoofing the centre forward rather than letting him bully him. There's a lot of ability in him he's just got to get back to doing what defenders do in this league. Think pep is going start to realise the English league is very different to the German and Spanish leagues. It's not the best league technically but it's the toughest anybody can beat anybody every week.


----------



## GleemSpray

Yup, sometimes world class defending can be as simple as judging when to kick the ball out of play, rather than getting in a tangle with the opposition player.

In regards to Pep / City, i think one of the problems there is that quite a few of the squad believe their own BS.

The talent is there aplenty in that squad, but they need to forget about stupid haircuts and stupid tattoos and realise that the Premiership is often about industrial-strength tackling, taking one for the team and about remaining fully focused through the horizontal sub-zero winter rain ....


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> Do think he's started to believe all the hype about being this great ball playing ch at the expense of just being a good defender. I.e. Hoofing it when needed and hoofing the centre forward rather than letting him bully him. There's a lot of ability in him he's just got to get back to doing what defenders do in this league. Think pep is going start to realise the English league is very different to the German and Spanish leagues. It's not the best league technically but it's the toughest anybody can beat anybody every week.


Just look how his Barcelona and Bayern teams ripped English clubs over the years. He's won the European Cup twice already in his relatively short career.

His system does work, but it needs top quality players to execute it.

He's not really helped with his own signings though. As we see Stones is a nightmare and so is his own sweeper keeper.

For the first 1/4 of the season Man City looked unstoppable. They came to Celtic park and then everyone seen how to pick them apart. Teams have done the same to them since.


----------



## bigmac3161

His system used to work when your at the 2 biggest teams in each country something city aren't and will never be. Oh Jose's system worked for a decade until last year at Chelsea and this year at manure.


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> His system used to work when your at the 2 biggest teams in each country something city aren't and will never be. Oh Jose's system worked for a decade until last year at Chelsea and this year at manure.


It worked in Europe too, not just in a league with both Madrid teams.

Mourinho dropped off in his first spell at Chelsea. Any team he joined afterwards he inherited a good side and had tons of cash to throw at it too.

Something happened at Chelsea, the second time around, where the players simply stopped playing for him. That wasn't tactics, that was his man management/personality that caused a revolt.

His tactics are too old school now. In this era we don't want teams like his. He's never a Man Utd manager.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> I didn't seen Leicester beating Man City.
> 
> How rubbish is Stones? Mistake after mistake and the game just sails by him.
> 
> Everyone is going to be fighting over Van Dijk in January.
> 
> I genuinely hope the rumours that he has a buyout clause of £25m are not true. He's through best defender in the league and we also have a sell on clause.


Hmmm, yep, it'll be a Van Dijk bidding war come Jan. He'd complete quite a few top teams imo.

Is he the best CB in the PL? Probably not, but put him in with a quality experienced PL CB and you've got a very good partnership there.

Leicester though, the highs and lows are unbelievable for them so far this season. Quality result for them and good to see Vardy showing some of last season's prowess.


----------



## bigmac3161

Kerr said:


> It worked in Europe too, not just in a league with both Madrid teams.
> 
> Mourinho dropped off in his first spell at Chelsea. Any team he joined afterwards he inherited a good side and had tons of cash to throw at it too.
> 
> Something happened at Chelsea, the second time around, where the players simply stopped playing for him. That wasn't tactics, that was his man management/personality that caused a revolt.
> 
> His tactics are too old school now. In this era we don't want teams like his. He's never a Man Utd manager.


I'd say Jose's tactic is to get players to run to death for him that just don't work anymore real players wouldn't stand for it and after 2 years Chelsea weren't having it either.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Enjoying our football this season. Hope we can keep it up.
FA need to look &#55357;&#56384; @ the blatant stamp on Alexis before Iwobi's goal.
Orc's being Orc's.

Disgusting creatures.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

3-6-1 Pep, plays defensive team formations in attack.
"Can we play you every week" ringing out around the stadium.
Took the defensive spine out of the team when he arrived, what do you expect?
And @ his quote "EPL no harder than Bundesliga" 

Never mind, just spend another £300 million.


----------



## Clancy

Still don't get why they got rid of Hart, OK he had a few blips but so does any keeper really. This bravo bloke is shocking I'm not sure I've seen a single good save, like he doesn't know he can use his hands 

John stones has so much potential but putting him in a defence with no real good players or leaders means he's lost his way with no mentor. I'd like to think if he'd of come to Chelsea and learnt with terry and Cahill he'd be unreal, but as it is he's a headless chicken, similar to David Luiz of old in a way


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mmm, Bravo, makes a case for being the worst starting keeper in the league tbh.

I've never seen Hart have such a bad season and we all know he's had plenty of stinkers in the past.

Anyway, enough from me slating them too hard we got them soon and I don't wanna jinx the ��out of it ��


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Deserved win for Everton there.
Even though we lost I thought that was a great game. Proper old school.


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Deserved win for Everton there.
> Even though we lost I thought that was a great game. Proper old school.


Massive performance 
Massive atmosphere

... I am just lost for words... 😊

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Yes get in Everton, keep us in the lead


----------



## Kerr

How many times do Arsenal get the chance to make a point and fail? 

A chance to go top tonight and again they fail again. 

There is a serious mentality problem.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> How many times do Arsenal get the chance to make a point and fail?
> 
> A chance to go top tonight and again they fail again.
> 
> There is a serious mentality problem.


I don't know what Koeman said at half time but Everton were not at the races in the 1st half.

Valencia had a screamer, never thought I'd say that!! Lukaku holding the ball up so well.

Cracking PL season again!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> How many times do Arsenal get the chance to make a point and fail?
> 
> A chance to go top tonight and again they fail again.
> 
> There is a serious mentality problem.


2nd game since opening day.Hey, guess what? Teams lose :lol: we won't be the first or the last
.Wasn't mentality, just didn't take our chances.

No side is immune to losses.


----------



## GleemSpray

nbray67 said:


> I don't know what Koeman said at half time but Everton were not at the races in the 1st half.
> 
> Valencia had a screamer, never thought I'd say that!! Lukaku holding the ball up so well.
> 
> Cracking PL season again!!


We were terrible first thirty minutes, but there was a strange moment when Barkley lost the ball too easily - got roared at by the crowd - then ran and got the ball back. That moment seemed to be the turning point and they all put a proper shift in after that and started taking the game to Arsenal.

Lukaku is lazy and out of condition - he just hangs around waiting for the perfect pass to arrive at his feet. Second half he made a sprint from the half way line with the ball and, after the action had gone back the other way, was then hanging onto the goal post bent over getting his breath back!!

Whole match was a nail biter tho, as Arsenal, particularly Sanchez, looked such a danger on the break the whole game.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Results like that pee me off. Despite dubious decisions from the officials.

You have to get City running backwards or this is what you get 

So naive in relation to game management smh


----------



## R0B

Very odd second half performance from arsenal Dj


----------



## A&J

I see Arsenal have decided to have another "top 4" season and not care about wining the PL. The second half was all City.
And who is to blame...Wenger points at the refeeres again :lol:

I also love the defensive effort of Ozil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810539979696959488
He is a real trooper. One would think that for £140,000 per week he would actually be able to play pressing.


----------



## bidderman1969

reckon merseyside derby will end 0-0


----------



## beetie

I like how Wenger gets away with "discussing" the ref yet mourinho doesn't. No consistency. 

Great comeback by Leicester against tough opponents


----------



## bidderman1969

horrible foul by barkley


----------



## spursfan

bidderman1969 said:


> reckon merseyside derby will end 0-0


dont think so 0-1 to the pool:thumb:

looks like fergie time added on....8 mins!!!!


----------



## bidderman1969

We needed that!


----------



## GleemSpray

Meh !


----------



## donfresh

Monday draw Bayern
Tuesday Loose to Everton
Sunday loose to City

Season over
RIP arsenal


----------



## Kerr

The league has turned on its head in recent weeks. It was really tight at the top for 4 teams and a little gap appearing to the rest. 

Man Utd have picked up a few points now and it looks like the last two champions league slots are going to be the battle now.


----------



## danwel

I think it is going to be an interesting second half of the season but am interested to see how the league looks after the xmas period as the games come thick and fast for next couple of weeks


----------



## nbray67

Its games like last night that we need to be scrapping for and getting 3pts.
Everton had us scrambling all over for the 1st 30mins, what changed after that I don't know. Coleman down the wing was a massive worry for us and then they stopped playing it as much down that side.

I must say though, Lennon, like Navas at City, gives very little to a team in terms of a 'winger'!!

Barkley though, lucky lad indeed. He needs to concentrate on his football again as he's nothing like the player the pundits were raving about over the last season or 2.

Our losses to Burnley and Bournemouth have only played into the hands of Chelsea who look so strong all over the pitch.

Whoever thought the likes of Moses and Alonso would sparkle in a team like Chelsea hey?
Conte has done well there.

Utd slowly but surely stringing some results together. How long for though is another question.


----------



## Soul boy 68

For me Chelsea to win the league, they are strong all over the pitch, Liverpools continued defensive frailties will cost them if it hasn't already, you think they would have learnt that lesson two years ago.


----------



## GleemSpray

nbray67 said:


> Its games like last night that we need to be scrapping for and getting 3pts.
> Everton had us scrambling all over for the 1st 30mins, what changed after that I don't know. Coleman down the wing was a massive worry for us and then they stopped playing it as much down that side.
> 
> I must say though, Lennon, like Navas at City, gives very little to a team in terms of a 'winger'!!
> 
> Barkley though, lucky lad indeed. He needs to concentrate on .


Mccarthy getting injured was the turning point in that first half I think - he was really important for us. Then when (goalkeeper who's name I can't spell! ) got injured, the plan went right out of the window.

As for Barkley, he has tons of natural talent, but isn't the sharpest pencil in the box I don't think. Very lucky not to get a red card and much credit to Henderson for playing it down afterwards.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> Mccarthy getting injured was the turning point in that first half I think - he was really important for us. Then when (goalkeeper who's name I can't spell! ) got injured, the plan went right out of the window.
> 
> As for Barkley, he has tons of natural talent, but isn't the sharpest pencil in the box I don't think. Very lucky not to get a red card and much credit to Henderson for playing it down afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I thought Mccarthy was on his way out of Everton?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

donfresh said:


> Saturday: *Top of the league*👈
> Monday draw Bayern
> Tuesday Loose* to Everton
> Sunday loose* to City
> 
> Season over
> RIP arsenal


Fixed that for you..

*Lose 🙈


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R0B said:


> Very odd second half performance from arsenal Dj


Yeah I know mate. Didn't think we could get any worse after Everton.
Downhill, in the 2nd half both games :wall:


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> I thought Mccarthy was on his way out of Everton?


He is supposed to be wanting a move away in January, but he still puts a big shift in every game - not always the most useful or focused shift, but there's no denying he has been an important fighter for us.

In terms of Liverpools performance, OK so its a Derby and they are always bizzare and random games for both sides, but Liverpool should be able to adjust better to a full bloodied attack if they hope to challenge for the title.

In the second half, we slowed down and they then stretched us and took more possession, but it wasn't a one way street by any means and they still looked a bit shaky defensively.

Last season, under Roberto, our tippy-tappy football was regularly shredded by sides that simply ran head-on at us and got physical. That's pretty much how we beat Arsenal - it ain't pretty, but it sometimes just works, particularly if you are facing players who aren't really prepared to get stuck in and take one for the team

That's why i think Chelsea are going to surge away with it this year - they have a fearsome blend of technical skill and calculated aggression.

Just my twopence worth.


----------



## Kerr

Another win for Chelsea. Liverpool and Man City both need to win the game tonight as nobody can afford to slip any further behind them. 

That's Man Utd right on the tails of 4th place Arsenal now.


----------



## Serkie

Olivier Giroud's goal.... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice to win on the first day of the year. Not at our electrifying best but, we did the business.

Insane technique from Giroud, you won't see a better finish all season &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56490;⚽
COYG!!!


----------



## danwel

Shaping up to be an interesting second half of the season


----------



## bigmac3161

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nice to win on the first day of the year. Not at our electrifying best but, we did the business.
> 
> Insane technique from Giroud, you won't see a better finish all season í*½í¸�í*½í±�í*½í²ªâ½ï¸�
> COYG!!!


Take it you didn't see the manure guy score the same goal last week then mickeysomebodyorother


----------



## bigmac3161

Big 6 weeks run of fixtures for Chelsea starting Wednesday. If they avoid defeat by the spurs gooners and bin dippers the leagues as good as over.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bigmac3161 said:


> Take it you didn't see the manure guy score the same goal last week then mickeysomebodyorother


Er, yeah Darth 😂 🙈 ''Twas a great goal, but clearly off-side. Giroud's was on-side and the counter that led up to it was better 😘


----------



## beetie

More great refereeing. Never a sending off for West ham.


----------



## Clancy

beetie said:


> More great refereeing. Never a sending off for West ham.


Standard Mike dean bull****

Also standard United match, no football just rolling around and stops in play every 30 seconds

Hurry up and get the darts on ffs


----------



## Kerr

I must be Man Utd's jinx. Every time I watch they are poor. 


It was never a sending off. Their double sitter was funny though. How could both miss chances that easy?

The Middlesborough v Leicester game was also a stinker earlier.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oh look, another goal allowed that was clearly off-side
Manure of old, same ��

Mane ��wtf? Cost Pool 3 points there


----------



## gex23

15 points out of 15, happy with that 

Harsh decisions against WH though.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Oh look, another goal allowed that was clearly off-side
> Manure of old, same ��
> 
> Mane ��wtf? Cost Pool 3 points there


Cause I'm sure arsenal haven't had any offside goals this season

The whole refereeing was bad, throughout. A big decision against West ham but a couple for.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Cause I'm sure arsenal haven't had any offside goals this season
> 
> The whole refereeing was bad, throughout. A big decision against West ham but a couple for.


😂Irrelevant. I'm not trying to defend it. 
The 🤡Linesman was standing in perfect view, it wasn't like there was even loads going on in his eyeline.

Verdict: Guilty, of match-fixing 😜


----------



## A&J

I remember the good old Fergie times.

There were so many fouls or opponent hand balls in the penalty area or unseen offside decisions at that time from which Man utd won the match. Following Man utd for more than 15 years I can say that referees have abandoned them now after Fergie retired. 

That red card was a bit harsh and United wasnt a better side but they were the ones who scored in the end. Even if the second goal was dissaloud United would still walk away 1:0.


----------



## gex23

Chelseas title to lose now IMO, just hoping they take the 3 points off Spurs so we stand a chance of top 4!

Joses subs were again excellent today, made all the difference.

The less I see of Lingard in the starting XI the better.


----------



## Zetec-al

Good game between Arsenal and Bournemouth.

More points dropped for Arsenal.. brilliant


----------



## Kerr

Bournemouth should have won that. 

It was never a red card tonight either.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Zetec-al said:


> Good game between Arsenal and Bournemouth.
> 
> More points dropped for Arsenal.. brilliant


😂 I know you was impressed by that comeback really 💪


----------



## DJ X-Ray

After seeing one of, if not, the greatest team goals in PL history on Saturday (that isn't debatable btw ) with love from Giroud , that was bittersweet. Seriously could have done with all 3points

But hey, 3-0 down and what looked like zero chance of getting SFA...

Gotta ❤ ⚽


----------



## beetie

Great comeback from arsenal, but harsh sending off again which maybe cost Bournemouth the win


----------



## Zetec-al

DJ X-Ray said:


> 😂 I know you was impressed by that comeback really 💪


I'm more impressed that Arsenal are now 8 points behind Chelsea, with the potential to be 11 points when we beat Spurs tonight😁😂


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Zetec-al said:


> I'm more impressed that Arsenal are now 8 points behind Chelsea, with the potential to be 11 points when we beat Spurs tonight😁😂


Lol I'm amazed you're even that worried about us and class us more of a threat than Liverpool, they're only 5 points behind you#baffled.

Anyway, half a season left and anything can happen.

Don't count your chickens...


----------



## Kerr

The league could do with a Spurs win tonight. 

If Chelsea win tonight they'll be odds on favourites for the league.


----------



## spursfan

Kerr said:


> The league could do with a Spurs win tonight.
> 
> If Chelsea win tonight they'll be odds on favourites for the league.


Kerr, we are trying real hard, honest!!....2-0 COYS:thumb:


----------



## gex23

Chelsea have been so poor, especially in midfield.

Wish we'd not drawn loads of fecking games to the likes of Burnley and Stoke - we'd be right in the mix.


----------



## spursfan

gex23 said:


> Chelsea have been so poor, especially in midfield.
> 
> Wish we'd not drawn loads of fecking games to the likes of Burnley and Stoke - we'd be right in the mix.


they only look poor because we are making them look poor:thumb:


----------



## R0B

Zetec-al said:


> when we beat Spurs tonight😁😂


:thumb: :lol:


----------



## gex23

spursfan said:


> they only look poor because we are making them look poor:thumb:


Definitely, i'm not saying otherwise - you're have a very strong team throughout and keep getting results.

In fact have you lost since we beat you at OT? I can't seem to recall.

Maybe this year is your year :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Zetec-al said:


> I'm more impressed that Arsenal are now 8 points behind Chelsea, with the potential to be 11 points when we beat Spurs tonight&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56834;


ooops, didn't quite happen Al:thumb:
2-0.......COYS


----------



## Zetec-al

Not good enough from Chelsea tonight. Tottenham the better side.

BUT

Still top of the league!
5 points clear of Liverpool
7 points clear of City
7 points clear of Spurs
AND 
8 points clear of the gooners!

COME ON CHELSEA &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## spursfan

14 – Arsenal’s run of 14 successive wins between Feb-Aug 2002 (over two seasons) remains the all-time top flight English league record. Safe

DJ, good result and the record safe....ABC


----------



## Zetec-al

spursfan said:


> ooops, didn't quite happen Al:thumb:
> 2-0.......COYS


I know where you live Kev


----------



## spursfan

Zetec-al said:


> I know where you live Kev


I know, time for a beer or so, giz a message when you can meet up at the cotton wheel:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Wanyama bossed that game. 

Makes things a bit more interesting now.


----------



## gex23

Zetec-al said:


> Not good enough from Chelsea tonight. Tottenham the better side.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Still top of the league!
> 5 points clear of Liverpool
> 7 points clear of City
> 7 points clear of Spurs
> AND
> 8 points clear of the gooners!
> 
> COME ON CHELSEA ��


You NEED to win to stop those dirty scousers winning the league:doublesho (we're too far away in 6th IMO).

You do have Leicester, Arsenal and Liverpool in your next four EPL fixtures though - so it'll be interesting to see how your team responds to this loss after such a long winning streak.


----------



## DrEskimo

gex23 said:


> You NEED to win to stop those dirty scousers winning the league:doublesho (we're too far away in 6th IMO).
> 
> You do have Leicester, Arsenal and Liverpool in your next four EPL fixtures though - so it'll be interesting to see how your team responds to this loss after such a long winning streak.


To me it looked like the occasion of getting a new winning record stifled Chelsea. Take nothing away from Spurs, they played very well and made us look average, but I just got the feeling that we didn't know whether to attack or defend....

Shame Pedro had such a shocker. Started looking like his Barca days recently, then played like he did today. Not sure why Willian didn't start though given his form and goals...

Anyway, I reckon with the streak thing out of the way, we will go back to playing how we have done the last couple of months.

Blown the league right open again though....!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> 14 - Arsenal's run of 14 successive wins between Feb-Aug 2002 (over two seasons) remains the all-time top flight English league record. Safe
> 
> DJ, good result and the record safe....ABC


:lol: Well done Kev, deserved win mate. That's twice now in weeks that Chelsea have come to North London and been spanked 💪 🤣


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I gotta say, really interesting to see the primarily defensive Chelsea players being forced into roles of chasing games with haste and not looking so calm.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R0B said:


> :thumb: :lol:


:lol: Exactly. I was gonna rinse him but you beat me to it. Surprised he even came on here, they usually hide behind the settee and only sing when they're winning.


----------



## Zetec-al

dj x-ray said:


> :lol: Exactly. I was gonna rinse him but you beat me to it. Surprised he even came on here, they usually hide behind the settee and only sing when they're winning.


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## gex23

Must win game vs Liverpool in 3 weeks time!

I just hope we rest key players like Zlatan / DDG / Pogba in the cup ties and give Romero / Martial / Bastian a run out.


----------



## beetie

gex23 said:


> Must win game vs Liverpool in 3 weeks time!


Think you need to check the fixture dates.


----------



## Kerr

Are the commentators watching the same footage as me? 

The penalty was stonewall and not controversial at all. 

What a sitter by West Ham.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

We're all over the shop smh. It's like they've all been out on the rag.


----------



## danwel

Took my 6 year old to his first United game today. Was a good game for him seeing us put 4 past Reading and could have easily been double that.

United were all over them from Start to finish


----------



## Kerr

Is the FA cup turning into the league cup now? 

For years I've felt it has been fading away. Every year the importance of it has been ebbing away. Now teams are making wholesale changes to their teams, teams don't look up for it and the crowds are dwindling badly. 

Has the FA cup lost its sparkle too?


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Is the FA cup turning into the league cup now?
> 
> For years I've felt it has been fading away. Every year the importance of it has been ebbing away. Now teams are making wholesale changes to their teams, teams don't look up for it and the crowds are dwindling badly.
> 
> Has the FA cup lost its sparkle too?


The way the FA/Sky and BT schedule the amount of games over this period doesn't help I suppose.

Like others, we've had a few games over a short period of time this last fortnight and then we play again Wed eve in a semi final and then away at Man Utd on the Sunday.

I can't fault Klopp for playing the teens today as really, they should've turned Plymouth over with that amount of possession.

Unfortunately, the better you do in any competition, the more games you'll be playing and so inevitably, with the sway Sky and BT have over who plays when, fixtures come thick and fast for some teams.


----------



## bidderman1969

The amount Sky and BT pay, surely the money prize should be fantastic


----------



## spursfan

Wow, Spurs at home to my old home town of Wycombe in the FA cup, that will be some game!


----------



## Zetec-al

I have said to my mate who watches Wycombe a lot to get tickets! Hopefully I can go Kev


----------



## Overdoser

Liverpool were dire last night....How Southampton didn't score more I don't know.


----------



## Kerr

What a goal by Carroll. It'll be hard to better that for goal of the season.

https://streamable.com/fyyjc


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> What a goal by Carroll. It'll be hard to better that for goal of the season.
> 
> https://streamable.com/fyyjc


🤣 🃏




Best goal ever in PL history...made in Arsenal 💜 💪


----------



## Kerr

I'd vote for Carroll's goal. The skill and technique to do that is incredible. It also look spectacular seeing a player fly through the air like that.

There was a few polls kicking about and Andy was winning them.


----------



## DrEskimo

Certainly better than Rooney's, at least he hit it with his foot and not his shin....

Although I guess the occasion wasn't quite as big...

Giroud's is better though. The build up with the counter attack, the techniques, coming off the underside of the bar...was brilliant.


----------



## Ravinder

So, City got completely pumped by Everton, completely outclassed by them.


----------



## bigmac3161

See the pep revolution is in full swing at city  where's pellegrini come back all's forgiven


----------



## danwel

Can't believe City got humped by Everton, never saw that coming.

Bloody united are 1-0 down too, really hope they beat Loserpool


----------



## Bizcam

Pogba playing well.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just back from the game and still in shock... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

You can get a lot of wax for £89.3 million just saying....!


----------



## spursfan

Great to see the City fans with the Banner for that terminally ill kid Bradley Lowery, massive support from both sets of fans when he walked out on the pitch, kinda puts football in perspective:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

United should of beaten Liverpool. That was a must win I think to try and catch with the top four. Perfect opportunity with City losing. But, Liverpool played well. A draw was a fair result in the end.


----------



## Paul7189

Ravinder said:


> United should of beaten Liverpool. That was a must win I think to try and catch with the top four. Perfect opportunity with City losing. But, Liverpool played well. A draw was a fair result in the end.


A draw was an unfair result. If the equaliser wasn't miles offside maybe but no.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see the piece of s*** that is John Terry blanked Bournemouth.

Must have not fancied any of their wives.


----------



## Overdoser

Chelsea's title to lose now......glad I didn't go Anfield on my first Saturday off in a few weeks. LCFC not showing much desire either...second to everything against the Saints.


----------



## Overdoser

Froze to bits yesterday at Anfield.....Sturridge had a shocker...Can was just as bad..


----------



## Kerr

Odd game tonight. Leicester have been unlucky at times, but both their goals should have have been avoided. First was a shocker and the second the defender on the line ducked under the ball. 

Derby should have had a penalty there for handball. Arm out and the ball was going on target.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gonna be a tough game today I think. Southampton are a good team and playing well. No Xhaka or Elnenny either. Coquelin and Rambo will have to be on point today and upcoming fixtures.


----------



## Kerr

What has happened to Liverpool this year? 

2-0 down to Wolves at home and Wolves should have had another.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> What has happened to Liverpool this year?
> 
> 2-0 down to Wolves at home and Wolves should have had another.


Where do we start?

Reliance too much on Mane and not covering his position when they knew whe'd be gone for 6wks. All of Jan to try and snap up a half decent winger and zero sign of that.

Klavan will never be a PL player full stop.

Wijnaldum in every game I've seen him in cannot go forward with the ball despite the space to do so, plays it backwards as soon as he receives it and doesn't move forward or into space.

Sturridge has class but his head and form are all over the shop, strops around if he hasn't been given a pass.

Same old same old, beat the likes of the Top 4 and struggle to beat anyone else, regardless of League position.

Too much tippy tappy football with countless passess across the edge of the area trying to open up defences who have had the measure of us for some time now.


----------



## vek

a fantastic all out effort from wolves,they gave it their all & to me deserved the victory.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well that was well worth the journey.Unexpectedley easy. Some sublime football...just how I like it &#55357;&#56856;Now on the **** &#55356;&#57211;
COYG!!


----------



## Guest

Saints played shocking today, Our manager cannot seem to stop with the drastic changes.

How we got through to cup final is beyond me. Manager needs to go and some money needs to be spent.


----------



## Kerr

Teams aren't taking the FA cup seriously. Even championship teams are resting their best players now and crowds are weak.


----------



## Kerr

Another day of shocks. Can it be considered a shock when teams are changing the entire team? 


Two non league teams in the last 16. What happens if they draw each other? 

It's making a mockery of the FA cup with the attitude teams have to it now. 

Listening to 5live on the way home tonight and the callers were all complaining that their teams aren't applying themselves to the cup.


----------



## bidderman1969

nbray67 said:


> Where do we start?
> 
> Reliance too much on Mane and not covering his position when they knew whe'd be gone for 6wks. All of Jan to try and snap up a half decent winger and zero sign of that.
> 
> Klavan will never be a PL player full stop.
> 
> Wijnaldum in every game I've seen him in cannot go forward with the ball despite the space to do so, plays it backwards as soon as he receives it and doesn't move forward or into space.
> 
> Sturridge has class but his head and form are all over the shop, strops around if he hasn't been given a pass.
> 
> Same old same old, beat the likes of the Top 4 and struggle to beat anyone else, regardless of League position.
> 
> Too much tippy tappy football with countless passess across the edge of the area trying to open up defences who have had the measure of us for some time now.


Always said it would only be a matter of time before we were sussed out, and what's happened to Grujic???? All the hype we heard about him when he signed, and where the hell is he????


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A non league side defeating a league Side can be considered a shock despite major changes by the "bigger" club because they're different levels of football. It doesn't overly shock me though. Also, some "bigger" clubs have better squad depth/quality than others and can make a lot of changes and still win as we've seen this weekend.

The callers complaining doesn't surprise me. I can't say I've ever met a single football fan who wouldn't want to go to watch their team at Wembley.


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Always said it would only be a matter of time before we were sussed out, and what's happened to Grujic???? All the hype we heard about him when he signed, and where the hell is he????


Still not recovered from his hamstring injury back in Nov. On the road to coming back but another 'set back' has halted his progress I believe!!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Always seems to happen when players go to a big club, look at Ings, I bet if we sold them they'd be playing nearly every week once they'd "recovered"


----------



## beetie

Sutton get arsenal. Shame for them that it isn't at the Emirates.


----------



## Kerr

beetie said:


> Sutton get arsenal. Shame for them that it isn't at the Emirates.


They'll be allowed to move it for the crowd. They'll likely get a good tv deal too.

Transfer deadline tomorrow. Anyone expecting big deals?

I'm concerned about the teams swarming around our players. I think we're in a good place that we can refuse lowball offers.

£30m for Dembele is worrying, but £10m for Tierney we'll laugh out.


----------



## Kerr

The league is over tonight if results don't change.


----------



## bidderman1969

I was hoping to watch the game, but it's on bloody BT sport!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Played total ��that first half. Subbing Giroud at ht is big. Deserved win for Watford.


----------



## A&J

Wow....Watford you say :thumb: What a team :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool getting the draw helps a little. 

What about Leicester? Only 2 points above the relegation zone now. It doesn't sound like a happy camp with players wanting out.


----------



## Alfieharley1

we are not doing good mate in the PL (Leicester). As for the Champions league we destroyed the group but against sevilla on our form I think we are going to be out of that. 
Losing Kante was a big loss and only 1 signing is not good.
I hope we come into form. top 10 at this point would be a good start! we had better odds to win the PL again then get relegated!


----------



## Kerr

Kante is a quality player, but the team have lost the drive they had last year. I did worry that if winning the league would leave a lot of players satisfied and not manage to lift their game this season. 

It's a really awkward situation now. It's a bad situation the team are in, but can you go nuts at the team and manager that won the league and sack them? 

It's the ultimate high to a real low.


----------



## Clancy

Complete reversal of the last time we played, made arsenal look stupid today. Great goals


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Complete reversal of the last time we played, made arsenal look stupid today. Great goals


Not quite complete. We done ya 3-0😜


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just no ******* from us...made Chelsea look better than they were, although they were good. 

First goal shouldn't have stood imo. Class from Hazard though.

Starting to get fkd off with Cech smh


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dunno why S Y N E R G Y is starred out ?????


----------



## Overdoser

Leicester struggling big time......don't know what the hell is happening with Liverpool.....


----------



## A&J

Its gonna be a great 2nd place race untill the end of the season. So far it looks like 5 teams are battling for it.


----------



## Kerr

A&J said:


> Its gonna be a great 2nd place race untill the end of the season. So far it looks like 5 teams are battling for it.


Can a battle for 2nd place ever be considered great?

It's the relegation battle that where the interest is now.


----------



## alan hanson

liverpool are performing at about the level they are at they over achieved at the start never a top 4 team could argue everton are a better side


----------



## A&J

Kerr said:


> Can a battle for 2nd place ever be considered great?


Then its gonna be a GREAT race to win a place in CL next year :wave:


----------



## GleemSpray

Well, if nothing else, Everton are producing some exciting games at the moment !!.

What a rollercoaster that was on Saturday - with 20 mins to go they had scored twice in ten minutes to pull it back to 3-2 and i thought "Oh, oh ... we might throw this away yet .... "

Our defence is overall getting better, but the whole team still has periods where they relax and switch off a little too much - these seem to be getting fewer though. I think that Ronald's current strategy (?) of reducing the average age in the team is helping that quite a bit.


----------



## Kerr

A&J said:


> Then its gonna be a GREAT race to win a place in CL next year :wave:


Personally I think it's getting worse with more and more teams satisfied with a top 4 finish.

I'd be more concerned how easily Chelsea are winning and the quality of teams not improving.

It have been good to have lost one of the CL places, due to the coefficient, and part of the safety net afforded to teams. It'd also be good if the FA cup got a CL slot to in an attempt to make it more meaningful again. Force teams to actually win something to earn a CL place.

It's time to stop football rewarding teams that are just happy plodding along being there or thereabouts the top 4.


----------



## A&J

Of course they are satisfied...they get loads of money from TV right because of it. Its the same reason why the lower 3 clubs try so hard every season to not get relegated. They lose 40 mio + pounds if they get relegated. 

To be fair there are way to many games and fixtures in England and its hard on top teams to compete in all of them. Its hard around Christmas when teams have to play 4-5 matches within 3 weeks + cup games + PL games can be hard on players and teams. Lets not forget some teams lose their best players due to the African cup every year (Mane gone alongside his pace is why Liverpool are loosing).

I like the fact the competition is more competitive than it was say 10 years ago. Back then you had the top 4 teams and that was that. There were no surprises like Leicester last year. Top teams got top players and lower teams had to sell them to progress. Its different now...the lower teams have started spending 20+ mio on players and they can afford to keep their best. Its not only 4 teams that are on top now, its 6 or 7 and the rest are not that far behind.

As for PL...I agree with you on that. I think the top 2 teams should be given a PL place while 3rd and 4th should qualify for a spot. 

Despite English teams not coping well in Europe over the last few years the Premier ship certainly is the most exiting to watch league in Europe.


----------



## Kerr

Since the 2006 season only 7 different clubs have finished in the top 4. Leicester last year was nothing short of a miracle. 

So there's actually only a regular 6 fighting for 4 spots. The same 6 again this year.

In the last few previous season Southampton have done well. End result is they sell their best players to bigger English teams with more money. 

Leicester won the league and sold their best player and were on the verge of selling Vardy too.

Other than a small blip the established clubs will rule the roost. The odd time a club closes that gap they use their financial clout to open the gap again. 


It's similar at the bottom. There's a whole heap of clubs who yo-yo back and forward on a regular basis. They've never got a hope of winning anything. They've not even got the financial power to spend enough to secure their premier status and can't risk it unless they get relegated.

It's not as competitive as people make out when the league table follows the same pattern as regularly. With the amount of money in the CL now it's going to be a hard cycle to break. 

The other issue is the viewing numbers for the league are dwindling. The average viewing figures for a game is barely 1m now. That's only propped up by the big games.


----------



## Kerr

Sounds as Liverpool were convincing winners today. That gives Chelsea the chance for an even bigger lead.

Big Sam isn't having a good time. The slump Palace are in must be worrying. 

I'll catch up on MOTD soon.


----------



## Overdoser

Good win for Liverpool....Thought Burnley were pretty good against Chelski yesterday.


----------



## bidderman1969

Liverpool winning left me in shock!


----------



## Kerr

A bit late notice, but if you don't have BT sports the PSG v Barcelona game is on the BT showcase channel.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> A bit late notice, but if you don't have BT sports the PSG v Barcelona game is on the BT showcase channel.


With PSG taking it to Barca in a big way.

A.D.Maria is transformed at PSG.


----------



## Kerr

Draxler is the man tonight for me. He's tormenting Barcelona. 

Barcelona have been way off the pace. I've never seem Messi playing like this before.


----------



## Kerr

Great finish for the 3rd, but even the defence stood and admired.

PSG could thump Barcelona here. They are opening up and taking the ball off Barcelona all the time.


Why take Di Maria off???????? He's playing out of his skin, scored 2 and looking in the mood for more and you take him off? That's silly.


----------



## Overdoser

Never saw that coming, PSG could've had another 3 or 4. Sergi Roberto looked like he'd never set foot on a football pitch before, although to be fair, the rest of Barca weren't much better.


----------



## Zetec-al

Arsenal destroyed. Ouch


----------



## Kerr

That was a lesson and a half for Arsenal. It really should have been a lot more than 5. 

Has anyone ever seen one of the extra assistants ever give a decision? Handball on the line just yards away and didn't see it again. 

Other than the spell Arsenal had towards the end of the first half it never looked as if the Arsenal team had any belief or desire.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same &#55357;&#56489;Different day .TF for that final whistle. Absolutely annihilated.
No more than we deserved though.


----------



## Kerr

I feel sorry for Saint Étienne. Two blatant dives by Ibrahimovic for two of the goals. 

I've no idea how the ref even fell for them. Shocking.


----------



## gex23

About time we had a penalty call go our way.

Martial was great, Pogba unlucky not to score, settled down in the second half. Bailly had a nightmare though, as did Valencia on the right for a time.

Great subs and tactical changes by Mourhino at HT.

Scoreline flatters us but sometimes you make your own luck, and we've had our fair share against us this season.

I think we can go far in this competition.


----------



## Kerr

You're happy to see your players dive about? 

I hope he gets a ban for his behaviour tonight. It's deserved.


----------



## gex23

I'm never happy to see a player dive.

But then neither was I happy to see Adrian keep his studs in when Ibra scored against WH and get no retrospective action.

The decisions tend to even themselves out over the course of the season, unless you're Arsenal of course


----------



## A&J

There has always been a lot of comparison between the teams and their style of play but we can finally say that Arsenal has played like Barcelona :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Some result for Lincoln today. A non league team getting into the last 8 is some achievement even if other teams aren't committed to the competition. 

It's just going from bad to worse for Leicester. Their confidence will take a further hit after today.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> It's just going from bad to worse for Leicester. Their confidence will take a further hit after today.


It is really bad for us at the moment - Champions losing to a league 1 team should never happen. The team Raneari put out was all over the shop to be honest.
We need some more depth to the Squad. I think we will be out the champions league shortly and only thing we can fight more is a relegation battle. Poor Season considering the highs of last


----------



## Kerr

Alfieharley1 said:


> It is really bad for us at the moment - Champions losing to a league 1 team should never happen. The team Raneari put out was all over the shop to be honest.
> We need some more depth to the Squad. I think we will be out the champions league shortly and only thing we can fight more is a relegation battle. Poor Season considering the highs of last


I suppose in some ways that wouldn't be a bad thing to get knocked out. Champions League nights knock the stuffing out of teams. I'm sure if you checked results teams regularly drop points or play badly after a CL game, and that's something you can't afford.

Dropping out of the premier league would be huge. Getting back out of the championship is not that easy either and more so since teams need to get rid of all the big earners.

Tough times.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Some result for Lincoln today. A non league team getting into the last 8 is some achievement even if other teams aren't committed to the competition.
> 
> It's just going from bad to worse for Leicester. Their confidence will take a further hit after today.


Sh1t me, that means Lincoln beating Burnley are better than my beloved LFC!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Cracking result for them by all accounts, some decent revenue also coming their way, hats off to them.


----------



## gex23

Zlatan to the rescue again.

36 app. 24 goals. Not bad for a 35 year old has been


----------



## Kerr

Good game tonight. Can't see this staying 1-2.


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> Good game tonight. Can't see this staying 1-2.


Was a great game to watch.
Falcao's finish on his 2nd one was superb. Aguero's 2nd wasn't bad either


----------



## danwel

gex23 said:


> Zlatan to the rescue again.
> 
> 36 app. 24 goals. Not bad for a 35 year old has been


He has been a shrude piece of business and many thought he wouldn't fair so well in the PL.

It does beg the question as to where United would be without him and just what the future holds post Zlatan.


----------



## Overdoser

Decent result for Leicester, played well in the second half. They need to carry that fight into league fixtures.


----------



## Kerr

That's Ranieri been sacked by Leicester.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> That's Ranieri been sacked by Leicester.


Yep just seen mate , sucks really but poor run for Leicester and the Thai owners will want to win everything now as we won the PL. we had really poor signings in summer and Jan


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, bit rough that.


----------



## gex23

Totally classless. Winning the premier league with a team in the relegation zone gives you less than a full season nowadays it seems.

I really hope Liverpool stick 4 past them and they go down.

This is a case of the manager being the scapegoat for underperforming players IMO.

Also, on another note, gutted that Miki and Carrick are going to miss the game against Southampton this weekend


----------



## Kerr

gex23 said:


> Totally classless. Winning the premier league with a team in the relegation zone gives you less than a full season nowadays it seems.
> 
> I really hope Liverpool stick 4 past them and they go down.
> 
> This is a case of the manager being the scapegoat for underperforming players IMO.
> 
> Also, on another note, gutted that Miki and Carrick are going to miss the game against Southampton this weekend


They weren't in the relegation zone when he took over. Leicester finished 14th after going on an amazing run at the end of the season before under Pearson.

It's a tough one. He's done something that nobody has even done before and probably will ever do again. There's no such thing as loyalty in football.

I wonder who's going to get the job? Apart from Pardew who's the other regular names who are unemployed? Think they'll go abroad?


----------



## gex23

Yeah unfortunately thats the modern game for you.

Tenures such as Sir Alex Ferguson's and (soon to be) Arsene Wengers no longer exist with the pressure to produce results.

Pardew has to be a favourite, maybe other perennial managers like Warnock / Bruce and a return for Redknapp / Hoddle? (however unlikely).

I really want to see Vardy playing in the championship again. I don't know why, I just have a hatred of him. Along with Ben Fogle :lol:

*Edit, you lookout the recent rebounds of Hull and Swansea and yes, maybe looking into foreign leagues may not be such a bad idea, especially when perennial managers such as Big Sam are struggling so*

*Edit edit - Moysey?  *


----------



## Kerr

I met the Leicester team in a hotel in Birmingham last year. With the exception of Vardy everyone was very nice. He's not a pleasant chap at all.


----------



## Overdoser

Mancini seems to be the favourite....Pardew can go swivel. Thought they'd give Ranieri until the end of the season but his relationship with senior players and some of the management team had broken down.


----------



## gex23

Dele Allis tackle last night was absolutely disgraceful - deserves a lengthy ban


----------



## Kerr

It was a bad challenge. I can't work out if it was intentional, or out of control. 

He'd just been challenged and was upset that he didn't get a foul. He did completely miss the ball and went in very high in the tackle. It was a shocker.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

gex23 said:


> Dele Allis tackle last night was absolutely disgraceful - deserves a lengthy ban


Yeah, he's a dirty c...
I reckon he meant it. Look at the incidentjust before it. Overrated little crackhead. 8 game ban.


----------



## DrEskimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, he's a dirty c...
> 
> I reckon he meant it. Look at the incidentjust before it. Overrated little crackhead. 8 game ban.


For anyone after a rational and unbiased opinion on the matter....


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> It was a bad challenge. I can't work out if it was intentional, or out of control.
> 
> He'd just been challenged and was upset that he didn't get a foul. He did completely miss the ball and went in very high in the tackle. It was a shocker.


Lost his rag because he didn't get the foul, so an impulsive "mad" offence rather than a planned "bad" offence.

But dangerous enough that it warrants a heavy punishment to deter others - at the end of the day it was a leg-breaker.


----------



## Kerr

Absolutely shocking decision to disallow the goal for Southampton.


----------



## Kerr

What's the point of being in a wall if you're going to move out the way of the ball?


----------



## Bizcam

What's the point of having a assisant referee. Lol


----------



## Zetec-al

2 great goals from Leicester although poor defending from Liverpool. 

Im glad for Leicester!


----------



## Overdoser

Liverpool were shocking last night....although I think leicester would've beaten anyone yesterday, they were absolutely on it...crowd were loud as anything I remember from last season.


----------



## alan hanson

Embarrassing from leicester all that crap about being behind the manager etc.... Then they put in that performance. No excuse not to all season regardless whether you get on with the manager. Liverpool were aweful nothign go forwards and when your back line is milner lucas matip clyne the exception what do you expect. They have an average side liverpool. 

Still hope leicester get relegated though


----------



## GleemSpray

The post match interview on Sky, with Vardy and Drinkwater was just cringeworthy.

The interviewer is basically saying " _That's the most running / tackles / effort all season from Leicester, by a big margin - why is that ?_ " and the two of them are looking down at their feet, ducking the criticism and saying " _the most important thing is that we build on this going forward etc,etc_ ".

With Vardy then chipping in with " _the criticism of us on social media was unfair _"

Gary Neville had it dead right in the studio "_ no coach on earth can produce a turnaround like that in just three days - the poor form is entirely down to the players not making any effort _"


----------



## Kerr

:lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

It's getting really tight for the top 4 now. 

Liverpool need to stabilise themselves a bit. They still manage to raise their game for the big games. 

They aren't short-changing their manager? Klopp seems like a great guy to me. I don't support an English team but get drawn to Liverpool for Klop, his charisma and the way he makes his team play.


----------



## bidderman1969

And of course with the Bayern game coming up………


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I just knew the bin dippers were gonna come alive when they played us.

Sanchez, top scorer in the league sitting on the bench and some poor defending and team selection. I expected nothing less.


----------



## Overdoser

Good result for Leicester...I knew Liverpool would turn up against Arsenal.


----------



## Kerr

Just reading about the new BT deal for the champions league. We've got one year of the existing contract to go and then it all changes. 

No longer will there be free games on the showcase channel. ITV no longer have any rights to the highlights. 

There will also be 6pm kick offs to show more games live. 

BT are paying substantially more this time even after Sky said their last deal was paying far too much. 

I am genuinely surprised to hear BT getting a new deal as I thought all involved with the champions league were angry at the poor tv figures. Now they've gone and taken it even further away from the majority of people watching TV. 

BT have stopped giving BT Sports to broadband customers for free. I'm sure most people waiting for this additional cost to be put back on BT customers too. 

I can't say I like the changes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Got banged there. 
But we were all over them before the red. Could easily have been 3 or 4-0 ahead with some decent finishing. Major letdown from the officials.
Killed that game &#55357;&#56448; 
Well played Ox. Should hold his head up high. Put in a real shift.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

For personal reasons Kerr, I would never give Sky my money so apart from certain irritations I like BT.


----------



## DrEskimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Major letdown from the officials.
> Killed that game


I agree it killed the game and ruined the spectacle, but the officials aren't really to blame are they..? They didn't have any choice but to give him a red card since it was obviously a goal scoring opportunity and he made no attempt to go for the ball...? Unless you didn't think it was a foul?



DJ X-Ray said:


> For personal reasons Kerr, I would never give Sky my money so apart from certain irritations I like BT.


An old mate (Arsenal fan) used to bang on about how obviously bias BT were to Spurs, so hated them  Said the CEO supports Spurs or something...?


----------



## bigmac3161

Say no more 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I watched most of the game tonight. Arsenal played well a lot the game.

They had a few chances, but so did Bayern. Arsenal's goal was poor goalkeeping. 

Arsenal's call for a penalty wasn't a penalty as the defender clearly got the ball and had knocked it away. 

The sending off was bizarre. I can't ever remember a ref upgrading a card. A yellow card would have been my decision under the new rules. It wasn't a cynical challenge to stop a goal scoring situation, it was just clumsy.

10-2 is hard to swallow.


----------



## Zetec-al

I 10 2 avoid jokes about Arsenal....:lol:


----------



## Overdoser

Kerr said:


> The sending off was bizarre. I can't ever remember a ref upgrading a card. A yellow card would have been my decision under the new rules. It wasn't a cynical challenge to stop a goal scoring situation, it was just clumsy.


I agree with this. Ruined the game.


----------



## Kerr

I thought Arsenal would make a statement today. After last night, dropping out the top 4, The fans getting even more angry and player unrest it would be the best time to do something. Maybe not immediately sack Wenger, but say this would be his last season. 

If they let this drag on I can see things just carrying on as usual. 


I'm looking forward to the Barca v PSG game tonight. I've a feeling it'll end up a close run thing.


----------



## Kerr

Nobody watching?

PSG are creaking. Two horror goals so far.


----------



## bigmac3161

WTF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Unbelievable Jeff......Champions League is throwing out some corkers this season....

AND Citeh just dropped two points at home...good night!


----------



## Kerr

It was a dive for the penalty for the 5th goal. The diving does take the shine off it a little, they were at it all night.

The pressing was something else, but PSG were unbelievably bad. They couldn't pass two yards all game. 

After they got 1 back it did look all over. They missed a couple of other good chances too. They've not showed a replay of the Di Maria incident when he hit it over the bar when one on one.

Some game.


----------



## Kerr

Looks like a big crowd at Arsenal today. Big crowd and TV money will see Lincoln good for a while. 

Still 0-0. Arsenal might shocks us yet. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Lincoln should have scored.


----------



## bidderman1969

I'm watching the Liverpool game at present, and although we aren't exactly playing well, I'm sure i heard a whistle just before we scored a goal?


----------



## B17BLG

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm watching the Liverpool game at present, and although we aren't exactly playing well, I'm sure i heard a whistle just before we scored a goal?


I actually thought that too? Watched the replay but ref didn't blow. How strange!


----------



## Overdoser

Ugly win for Liverpool but satisfying all the same...usually end up losing these sorts of games.


----------



## Mark R5

Another huge twist in the life long roller coaster of being a Leicester City fan. Last 8 of the Champions League....the Champions League ladies and gentlemen!! Unreal. 

I think we might be taught a footballing lesson next round though...unfortunately


----------



## Overdoser

Excellent win for Leicester last night.


----------



## Kerr

I felt like slapping Vardy last night. Went squaring up to someone earlier, then faked a headbutt to get Nasri sent off when he did the same. Nasri is still a little rat himself though.

Sevilla were rotten though. Other than the shot that hit the underside of the bar and the penalty they struggled to do much with 80% of the ball.


----------



## Overdoser

Have to agree with the above, Vardy's reaction was embarrassing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What a crock of &#55357;&#56489;
Everyone knows West Brom's strength is from set pieces. Except us.

Hard work beats talent, when talent doesn't work hard.


----------



## R0B

Overdoser said:


> Have to agree with the above, Vardy's reaction was embarrassing.


It was Rivaldo like :lol:


----------



## spursfan

3_0 Palace Good bye to top 4 arsenal .......:lol:


----------



## Kerr

That's not going to go down well. They are in real trouble.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just watched Theo Walcott post-match. 

He was saying the right things, but it doesn't really come across like it's life and death to him. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Only saw the highlights , but we look done.Doesn't look like the players give a chit.


----------



## gex23

Well that was a nice surprised yesterday!

Costa was lucky to stay on the pitch and Hazard was completely nullified by Herrera!

(Watch us lose the next 3 on the bounce)


----------



## spursfan

gex23 said:


> Well that was a nice surprised yesterday!
> 
> Costa was lucky to stay on the pitch and Hazard was completely nullified by Herrera!
> 
> (Watch us lose the next 3 on the bounce)


Did us a favour:thumb:, now just 4pts behind, it's becoming doable now, just got to try to keep playing the way we are at the moment.


----------



## GleemSpray

Apparently the price on Lukakus head is a cool £100 million ...

... Just when you thought football couldn't get any crazier.

Me, i would drive him there personally for that sort of money. He is super talented, but is not by any means the experienced and polished professional.

Great finish from him the other day, but for large parts of that match he was stationary and either offside and / or just waving his arms to " give me the ball ". 

When he did get the ball,he often lost it again quite easily.


----------



## nbray67

Ancelotti seriously screwed up tonight by leaving Vidal on the pitch as it was only ever going to go one way imo.

That Bayern squad is a little long in the tough in terms of their starting/best line up.
Despite the class, they are looking dated at times.
Robben - 33
Ribery - 34
Alonso - 35
Lahm - 33
Vidal - 29 

Ronaldo though, truly, truly an absolute legend.
Isco looked quality on the ball when they let him have it. He'd be a great fit in the PL.

As for Griezmann, over 2 legs I really don't see what all the hype is about.
Am I missing something with him?


----------



## alan hanson

robben at 33 was skipping past players as though they weren't there judge him on form not age i would say, yes alonso is old but so was Pirlo there job isnt to charge around thats not what hes about. Lahm again id take his experience in champions league over a fresher younger player. 

Vidal was tough yes thats the way he plays on the edge but hes got a cracking engine on him, plus he gets goals i'd have left him on too tbh shame the ref had a shocker call.

some of reals players looked good few id never heard off so guessing they have been through the ranks which is nice to see


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Amazing stuff from Ronaldo, but dubious to say the least from the officials.
But hey, glad BM got rinsed.Karma.

Bye Barca, Juve were /are excellent.Hope they win it. Loving, Allegri. Masterclass.


----------



## beetie

I wouldn't say griezmann is overrated. The work he put in against Leicester was top notch, he was everywhere helping his team.

Can't believe the fa are stupid enough to put 2london teams on the Saturday FA cup match, and then a London and Manchester team on Sunday. Why would they make the mancs travel that far before a working day. Oh wait, they did didn't they😵


----------



## gex23

Big game for us on Thursday, it'll be one of those games that decides the Top 4.

Just hoping Pogba's injury isn't too serious


----------



## VIPER

gex23 said:


> Big game for us on Thursday, it'll be one of those games that decides the Top 4.
> 
> Just hoping Pogba's injury isn't too serious


It could do yes, but that Liverpool loss will help us as it's out of their hands now, so to speak; just 3 points behind them with 2 games in hand.

Yes, Pogba needs to step up _a lot_ now it's been 'sort of' confirmed we won't ever see Zlatan play again for us - what a  that is!! I know you should never rely on just one player, but even so, it's a massive blow.

If we get more from Martial and more of the same from Rashford and we might be okay. I really don't want to think we've go to get to the CL next season by winning the Europa.


----------



## Kerr

Two shocking penalty decisions today. 

Both Manchester teams cheated to gain penalties. Swansea and Middlesborough will be very cheesed off if they go down by the odd point. 

Looks like Spurs bosses Arsenal about badly.


----------



## beetie

Spurs one was soft as well. Hell of a penalty though from Kane.


----------



## nbray67

VIPER said:


> that Liverpool loss will help us as it's out of their hands now, so to speak; just 3 points behind them with 2 games in hand.


Games in hand played and still 1pt behind with a tougher run in than ours.

I watched quite a bit of the Utd v Swansea game and I saw Rooney doing nothing to justify a 1st team spot in Zlatans absence.
51 goals scored in the PL so far by Utd, is that their lowest goals for tally?

City did you a favour though by slipping up against Middlesborough.
Why Pep dropped Sane and Sterling when he needed 3pts is beyond me.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Games in hand played and still 1pt behind with a tougher run in than ours.
> 
> I watched quite a bit of the Utd v Swansea game and I saw Rooney doing nothing to justify a 1st team spot in Zlatans absence.
> 51 goals scored in the PL so far by Utd, is that their lowest goals for tally?
> 
> City did you a favour though by slipping up against Middlesborough.
> Why Pep dropped Sane and Sterling when he needed 3pts is beyond me.


They only scored 49 goals last season. Still miles away from their record of 97.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> They only scored 49 goals last season. Still miles away from their record of 97.


49 over 38 games.
Questions the fact why they spent £80m on a midfielder when they needed quality up front.

They need CL footy next season to attract the likes of Griezman that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> 49 over 38 games.
> Questions the fact why they spent £80m on a midfielder when they needed quality up front.
> 
> They need CL footy next season to attract the likes of Griezman that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did sign Zlatan and everyone was predicting Rashford was going to be a superstar. They also have Martial, Rooney and maybe even Mata who should all be contributing more.

They actually have quite a good selection of attacking players, but something isn't working.

I haven't watched much of Man Utd this season. Anytime I have seen them I am always disappointed. They are a very mediocre team and not enjoyable to watch anymore.

Money talks when it comes to many players. They managed to talk Pogba and Zlatan into coming without Champions League football. The issue does become that they have to pay over the odds to convince players to forfeit champions league.

Missing out on Champions League football will be a killer for Arsenal. It sounds as if their best players are going to force moves away from the club. They'll struggle to replace them and even more so with their tighter wage barriers.


----------



## Overdoser

Can's goal yesterday was a cracker! Good win for the reds. Glad Leicester won aswell, tight from midtable to the relegation places but I think they'll be safe.


----------



## haagendasz

hi there,

just finished watching MUtd EL game, they got through to final so there is some probability for them to have UCL game next season if they manage to win EL


----------



## Zetec-al

Championsssss &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## DrEskimo

Zetec-al said:


> Championsssss í*½í¸�í*½í¸�í*½í¸�


I have to say, I was gearing up to celebrate on Monday. Pulis always sets up a very hard team to beat at home and not long in to the 2nd half it looked like it had 0-0 written all over it!

Very pleasantly surprised! Great for Batshuayi too!

Well deserved. Easily the best team in the league this season.


----------



## S63

If you have to relinquish the trophy then what better way than to hand it to Leicester but that was only temporary and it's back where it belongs.

Best in England and top London club, well done Tottenham in making it interesting and now emerging as Londons second club.

A short breather before going for the double, bye all.:wave:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Are Spurs second best club in London?

Say Arsenal win Fa Cup ( upset possible just ask Wigan,Wimbledon and Sunderland in 73 )

Surely then it would be Arsenal as they would have won a trophy.

Any supporter would take a trophy as against being a runner up, no one remembers losers.


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> Are Spurs second best club in London?
> 
> Say Arsenal win Fa Cup ( upset possible just ask Wigan,Wimbledon and Sunderland in 73 )
> 
> Surely then it would be Arsenal as they would have won a trophy.
> 
> Any supporter would take a trophy as against being a runner up, no one remembers losers.


Define best?

Current form, form over 2 seasons, predictions for the future?

Spurs were out their depth in the Champions League, but are by a mile the 2nd best team in the Premier League.

Is Wembley an excuse? What will happen next season?

Spurs have done well and are the best team they've been for years. They've peaked at a time where English football is in decline with teams like Arsenal and Man Utd suffering even bigger slumps

Can they really stay ahead?


----------



## brooklandsracer

Spurs choked at death like last season. Never at races when West Ham beat them.

But Arsenal can win a trophy this year and United can win there second one but Spurs win nothing again. 

Yes best Spurs team for ages but desperately need a trophy.


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> Spurs choked at death like last season. Never at races when West Ham beat them.
> 
> But Arsenal can win a trophy this year and United can win there second one but Spurs win nothing again.
> 
> Yes best Spurs team for ages but desperately need a trophy.


A trophy means a lot. However, The FA Cup has slumped in value given the second rate teams club have put out.

It's clear that the league and a Champions League spot is more important than the FA Cup.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Must admit, was getting quite concerned that Sp*rs may actually win the league at one point...53 years and counting without a 🏆😂 🙈💩🃏However, they have finished above us for the first time in over 20 years, even though it took an abysmal season by us (Arsenal)for them to achieve it (DVD incoming)🤣

Quite like Conte, can't say I've been blown away by the football but he's a good tactician and has good hair...

Anyway, hit a good bit of form lately as we do -last minute as per- be surprised if we get top 4, really surprised 😱

Looking forward to the fa cup final always a great day despite what some may say and try to rubbish it (usually those who have never been and never will) would be content to win that for the 13th time after a season which is a write off for us.

But we will return...


----------



## Overdoser

Don't know what happened at Leicester last night, 3rd goal seemed to kill them off. No energy, desire, tackles etc


----------



## nbray67

Thank Klopp for that!!!

Season over and CL football next season, finally!!

Let's hope the transfer funds represent the fact that we are in the CL next season.


----------



## S63




----------



## MagpieRH

S63 said:


>


Embarrassment. Both sides pre-arranged and agreed to that. Gotta be something in that against betting rules, surely?


----------



## Kerr

I haven't seen any of the English football today. We had a little party up this way today.


I didn't anticipate any surprises today. The old usual of teams that need a result get one and the teams with nothing to play for switch off looks like it happened judging by the scores. 

It'll be interesting to see the ins and outs now. Who's losing their jobs after this? 



Talking about the end of season switch off, the Scotland v England game is only a few weeks away. Who on earth planned such a game at such a silly time? So many guys will not be up for it as they deserve a break before the start of next season. 

When will the Liverpool boys start back for preseason? They have to play a qualifier for the Champions League don't they not?


----------



## nbray67

MagpieRH said:


> Embarrassment. Both sides pre-arranged and agreed to that. Gotta be something in that against betting rules, surely?


Gotta disagree.

Terry, despite his off the pitch episodes, has been a stalwart for not only Chelsea, but England, time and time again.

Receiving praise in his last ever game for Chelsea from both set of fans is quite fitting for such a loyal player.


----------



## wayne451

I went to London for the first time this week.

I expected to hate it. I hate Manchester City Centre, it's a ****ing **** hole.

I loved London, to the point I was looking at prices down there but a bloody studio flat in Kensington is £400k+ 😂

Either those that speak a bit funny have a great sense of humour or their opposing fans hijacked their polls like the ManUre fans did with the ManCiteh fans by opting for Colin Bell so it'd be called the 'Bell End'?

My mates thought I had made these up. The disabled entrances at Stamford Bridge...


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> Gotta disagree.
> 
> Terry, despite his off the pitch episodes, has been a stalwart for not only Chelsea, but England, time and time again.
> 
> Receiving praise in his last ever game for Chelsea from both set of fans is quite fitting for such a loyal player.


For me, John Terry was, on his day, the BEST defender in the World. Granted, he's not well like by most neutrals but if it lets them cloud their judgement it's their problem rather than his.

For me, I honestly cannot think of a better defender other than him, or Rio Ferdinand, in the last 15 years since Maldini hung up his boots?

Bonucci and Godin are the best currently for me but I don't think either were at the same peak that Terry once was. Epic player.


----------



## MagpieRH

nbray67 said:


> Gotta disagree.
> 
> Terry, despite his off the pitch episodes, has been a stalwart for not only Chelsea, but England, time and time again.
> 
> Receiving praise in his last ever game for Chelsea from both set of fans is quite fitting for such a loyal player.


Fans, yes. Players, after the match (or before it), but to prearrange to kick the ball out in the 26th minute so they can halt proceedings and give him a guard of honour?

I know neither side had anything to play for, but that doesn't make it right imo. It wasn't an exhibition game or a friendly, it was a league match. I wonder if anyone got wind of it and stuck a few quid on that exact scenario. Would you pay out as a bookie?

I don't object at all to him being taken off so he can receive plaudits, that's like when a striker's scored a hat trick in a final and is subbed in the 89th minute. My objection is solely to the whole organisation of it beforehand, with the oppo.


----------



## OrangeManDan

wayne451 said:


> For me, John Terry was, on his day, the BEST defender in the World. Granted, he's not well like by most neutrals but if it lets them cloud their judgement it's their problem rather than his.
> 
> For me, I honestly cannot think of a better defender other than him, or Rio Ferdinand, in the last 15 years since Maldini hung up his boots?
> 
> Bonucci and Godin are the best currently for me but I don't think either were at the same peak that Terry once was. Epic player.


Would have to disagree sorry, personally I would say Carragher was better than Terry. Don't get me wrong he was a brilliant player but I always preferred Carragher. Yes I am a Liverpool fan and I don't much like Terry but this is my honest opinion not me being biased.

As for Ferdinand, that's a definite no from me. Never thought he was that good. Decent player but nothing on Terry and Carragher.


----------



## bigmac3161

Don't wanna **** on JT's parade but ledley king was as good and played on only 1 knee for 10 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

bigmac3161 said:


> Don't wanna **** on JT's parade but ledley king was as good and played on only 1 knee for 10 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jonathan Woodgate carried Newcastle in the Champs League for a season, and he didn't have either knee!

There have been some brilliant defenders in the Prem, they've just usually been incredibly injury prone!

As for best in the world since Maldini - Nesta, Cannavaro (sly bugger, but very, very good)? and that's jut the Italians.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alas,top 4 was just a bridge too far. Kinda annoying it was just a single point away , but hey our 20 year residency has been beyond impressive. Perspective.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nemanja Vidić, Tony Adams,
Ashley Cole, Rio Ferdinand,Sol Campbell...
All better than that piece of &#55357;&#56489;


----------



## alfajim

Jaap stam?
There's been some bloody good defenders mentioned above.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^ Yep, Jaap Stam ,well remembered ��
Brilliant player ��


----------



## danwel

Really hoping United pull it out of the bag and win the Europa league and if they do, ami right in thinking it then knocks loserpool out of the CL ??


----------



## MagpieRH

danwel said:


> Really hoping United pull it out of the bag and win the Europa league and if they do, ami right in thinking it then knocks loserpool out of the CL ??


Nope, it's an extra spot I believe.


----------



## Kerr

I had forgotten about this. 

BT have to show the game live on their showcase channel for those who don't have BT Sports. 

They also steam in on YouTube. I'd imagine that the YouTube feed might be best for smart TVs as the showcase channel is low quality.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I had forgotten about this.
> 
> BT have to show the game live on their showcase channel for those who don't have BT Sports.
> 
> They also steam in on YouTube. I'd imagine that the YouTube feed might be best for smart TVs as the showcase channel is low quality.


Showcase is now Showcase HD, so you can actually see the ball now. Bonus. Channel 115 on Freeview HD. If you don't have HD, you're a bit snookered (unless you stick Youtube on).


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Really hoping United pull it out of the bag and win the Europa league and if they do, ami right in thinking it then knocks loserpool out of the CL ??


Ha ha, i see you've ret'd pal.
Top 4 guarantees CL footy i'm afraid which is unlucky for Utd fans aint it?

Even more unlucky when Ajax triumph tonight. Your lot can't score for toffee so you need it to go to pens to stand a chance!!

C'mon Ajax!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerr

MagpieRH said:


> Showcase is now Showcase HD, so you can actually see the ball now. Bonus. Channel 115 on Freeview HD. If you don't have HD, you're a bit snookered (unless you stick Youtube on).


I didn't realise that. That's better then.

I've never understood the showcase being such poor quality. It hardly makes you want BT


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I didn't realise that. That's better then.
> 
> I've never understood the showcase being such poor quality. It hardly makes you want BT


Agreed, the standard Def was terrible! Only found out by accident the other week when the CL semi was on, tried to switch to showcase and it took ages to load teen to me to flick to 115 :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Between Mourinho's tactics and Hargreaves commentary I don't think it's possible to make a final even duller.

Ajax look really shaky and not capable of doing much, but Utd are still happy to surrender 70% of possession. 

This isn't good enough.


----------



## beetie

Fellaini man of the match for me.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha, i see you've ret'd pal.
> Top 4 guarantees CL footy i'm afraid which is unlucky for Utd fans aint it?
> 
> Even more unlucky when Ajax triumph tonight. Your lot can't score for toffee so you need it to go to pens to stand a chance!!
> 
> C'mon Ajax!!!!!!!


Shame lol.

Ajax never really turned up tonight and seemed to freeze on the big occasion.

Wonder if griezmann will go to 8/10 rather than 6/10 to join lol


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Shame lol.
> 
> Ajax never really turned up tonight and seemed to freeze on the big occasion.
> 
> Wonder if griezmann will go to 8/10 rather than 6/10 to join lol


8/10 probably now but what a boring game though danwel.

He's got Utd playing sit back and absorb the pressure football at the moment and it isn't pretty to watch.

Utd would put the pressure on for 96 minutes, game after game and come out with a well deserved result, now, they get the odd result but it's at the expense of excitement.

Saying that, Ajax had the ball that much, they basically didn't have a clue what to do with it in the final 3rd. Time and time again they got it down the wing and then played it across the park trying to pass their way through 8 men which was never going to happen. Why they didn't at least mix ot up and try a cross from out wide every now and then is beyond me.

A result is a result though, credit where credits due.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not the greatest of watches. Physicality and directness.
Men against boys tbf. Shutting down passes to mid does the rest...Pogba, Herrera and Fellaini ran the show..

Just Football but I'm glad to see some joy of some kind for the residents of Manchester after recent events.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> 8/10 probably now but what a boring game though danwel.
> 
> He's got Utd playing sit back and absorb the pressure football at the moment and it isn't pretty to watch.
> 
> Utd would put the pressure on for 96 minutes, game after game and come out with a well deserved result, now, they get the odd result but it's at the expense of excitement.
> 
> Saying that, Ajax had the ball that much, they basically didn't have a clue what to do with it in the final 3rd. Time and time again they got it down the wing and then played it across the park trying to pass their way through 8 men which was never going to happen. Why they didn't at least mix ot up and try a cross from out wide every now and then is beyond me.
> 
> A result is a result though, credit where credits due.


If you look at Mourinho teams over the years he's always built his teams on defence but hope he adds a bit more upfront next season


----------



## MagpieRH

danwel said:


> If you look at Mourinho teams over the years he's always built his teams on defence but hope he adds a bit more upfront next season


I'm sure he said last time he was at Chelsea he built for stability but since that was established he'd add more flair this time. Worked out well...

To be fair, this time he bought the right sort of player in Pog and Ibra, but they've not quite got the balance right yet. We'll see next season...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Electrifying from Arsenal⚡&#55357;&#56613; &#55357;&#56399;
Actual, masterclass in football&#55357;&#56490; Made Chelsea look ordinary tbf. Stronger, sharper just better


What an atmosphere at Wembley, that game was like some 80's era cup Final it had it all.

Amazing day, who says the FA cup is dead? Tell that to both sets of fans.
To a man, can't fault any of the Arsenal players. 10/10 &#55357;&#56490;❤

Per Mertesacker was born to play in a back 3, that was the single best defensive performance I've seen all season. Nacho Monreal's was second best.
Gortta say , Rob Holding, for his age he has some insane ability. Future England captain. Watch him.

Stopping Chelsea get a double and breaking two records in one day just ices the &#55356;&#57218; 

Arsenal - FA cups : &#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;

Arsene Wenger FA cups: &#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;&#55356;&#57286;

#gunners4life &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Kerr

Anyone else tuned in for the football to find the super bowl entertainment on? :lol:


----------



## danwel

MagpieRH said:


> I'm sure he said last time he was at Chelsea he built for stability but since that was established he'd add more flair this time. Worked out well...
> 
> To be fair, this time he bought the right sort of player in Pog and Ibra, but they've not quite got the balance right yet. We'll see next season...


Yeah really hoping he he can find a way to get the best out of Pogba in an attacking sense and add some goals up top.

Would like to see Rashford given more of a chance as he definitely is the future for this team.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lacazette's a Gunner! ❤
Here to tear Up in the PL!
Early for man like Özil, just need Lamar now and ✅ 
COYG


----------



## PugIain

What was the penalty silliness about in the Arsenal-Chelsea match?


Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

PugIain said:


> What was the penalty silliness about in the Arsenal-Chelsea match?
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


It's the new, scientifically-researched thing. Football league playoffs will be the same.

Apparently, too many shootouts were won by the team taking the first penalty, and it's statistically fairer to follow the tennis tie-break pattern (team A then team B, B again, then A and repeat, which is why they call it ABBA)

Won't make much difference what order you take them if you sky it though :though:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lovely feeling , beating that racist scum of a club at Wembley...again ! :lol:


----------



## S63

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lovely feeling , beating that racist scum of a club at Wembley...again ! :lol:


Like one or two on this forum your not right in the head mate, wanna get that sorted.:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

MagpieRH said:


> It's the new, scientifically-researched thing. Football league playoffs will be the same.
> 
> Apparently, too many shootouts were won by the team taking the first penalty, and it's statistically fairer to follow the tennis tie-break pattern (team A then team B, B again, then A and repeat, which is why they call it ABBA)
> 
> Won't make much difference what order you take them if you sky it though :though:


More fiddling, football will be like F1 soon.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

I need a drink and a lie down after that....

Reasonably happy with a draw there tho - wasn't expecting a result of any sort, really


----------



## A&J

I see that Wenger out signs are gonna be as popular this year as they were last year...#dominatedbyLivpool


----------



## Kerr

MOTD on soon. I've not seen today's football but have read the reviews and comments. 

Wenger does need to go. His legacy is getting ruined with the team regressing and his stubbornness to hang on is grim. It's not working and it's clear to see. 

It also doesn't help that it sounds as if their best players want to leave. 

Liverpool don't sound as if they need Coutinho. It's double standards to moan about Barcelona chasing him when they've done the same with Van Dijk. Liverpool need Van Dijk more than Coutinho. 

Looks like people's predictions that Man Utd would put a serious challenge in are correct.


----------



## PugIain

We'll do Arsenal a trade, Maureen Lipman for Russell Slade.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Liverpool tortured Arsenal yesterday. I am really liking the look of Salah.

United look a very different prospect this season and the addition of Matic looks to be the missing piece of the puzzle in letting Pogba off the leash to play how he did at Juventus.

Looks like chelsea are going to need to hit the ground running with Morata which is a gamble seeing as how Costa has thrown his toys out of the pram.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't like to get , over-reactionary aftersuch defeats but, I'm done with Wenger, should have just left on a high after lifting the FA cup. That was it for me yesterday, players out of position,big money ST on the bench and zero effort. Players just aren't buying into his phillosophy anymore. It's finished.

Starting to think players like Ozil, Sanchez and any other player that turns down a contract should just be sold straight away, why have players at the club that want to leave?
We have so much deadwood as well as over rated and over paid players its just killing the team.

Wenger has, and has had the money .Just do the right thing.
Now is the time.


----------



## Derekh929

PugIain said:


> We'll do Arsenal a trade, Maureen Lipman for Russell Slade.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


I think it's Russel Brand they need know:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> I don't like to get over-reactionary after such defeats but.......


Oh DJ, you so do matey, you really do.

The footy banter on here just isnt the same without you going *Right-Off-On-One* about Arsenal winning or losing... :lol::lol:

But i do agree about Wenger. A coach has to be more than technical - he has to be a leader and motivator and i think hes just not lighting a fire under the squad anymore. Shame to see a true legend slowly fade like this.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Oh DJ, you so do matey, you really do.
> 
> The footy banter on here just isnt the same without you going *Right-Off-On-One* about Arsenal winning or losing... :lol::lol:
> 
> But i do agree about Wenger. A coach has to be more than technical - he has to be a leader and motivator and i think hes just not lighting a fire under the squad anymore. Shame to see a true legend slowly fade like this.


Hahaha! Tis a bit flat this thread, Gleem. On holiday sunning it up in Spain atm 
But yeah, shame to see it go this way with Wenger , he did great things for the Arsenal-although I can't see him resigning after signing a 2year contract. I just wish Kroenke would sell the club to Usmanov , because when Wenger does eventually leave, there won't be anybody football minded left at the club and he could just be replaced with a yes man.

On another note, 3 days left till deadline , so Wenger should just give Saints an offer they can't refuse for VVD and likewise with PSG and Draxler. Both available and want out.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hahaha! Tis a bit flat this thread, Gleem. On holiday sunning it up in Spain atm
> But yeah, shame to see it go this way with Wenger , he did great things for the Arsenal-although I can't see him resigning after signing a 2year contract. I just wish Kroenke would sell the club to Usmanov , because when Wenger does eventually leave, there won't be anybody football minded left at the club and he could just be replaced with a yes man.
> 
> On another note, 3 days left till deadline , so Wenger should just give Saints an offer they can't refuse for VVD and likewise with PSG and Draxler. Both available and want out.


VVD will sign for Liverpool and we will get a healthy sell on fee.

I told everyone years ago that they should have snapped him up. It was only £12m back then and not £75m.


----------



## leecarey212

Who thinks ozil is going to.man Utd then.... don't think he is as good as he was though 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Erm, try the new thread?


----------

